# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #4462 NoisyJohn, Θησείο

## slapper

Έχει ξεκινήσει το στήσιμο του κόμβου noisyjohn (ο father κόλλησε το μικρόβιο  ::   ::  ) εδώ και κάποιες μέρες!!!
Για αρχή πρόκειται να τοποθετηθούν δύο πιατάκια για bb-link.
Μελλοντικά σχέδια είναι η τοποθέτηση ενός acess point-hotspot για την εξυπηρέτηση της περιοχής και ένά-δύο bb ακόμα.

Οπτική επαφή κόμβου υπάρχει με κέντρο(π.χ syllogos), Αιγάλεω και γενικά 
όλη την περιοχή προς Πειραιώς!!!

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Έχουν γίνει κάποιες επαφές με ximpatzis και ενδέχεται να βγει
κάποιο link μεταξύ μας !! Ο κόμβος είναι σε αρκετά ψηλό σημείο οπότε λογικά θα βγει το link..


Ίδωμεν... 

Αμεσα θα έχω και scan!!!  ::   ::   :: 

*Edit*

Τα link προς το παρον :

1. ΒΒ awmn-4462-7902 noisyjohn-ximpatzis
2. BB awmn-4462-3773 noisyjohn-alekrem
3. BB awmn-4462-3183 noisyjohn-azisi
4. BB awmn-4462-6401 noisyjohn-pouran24
5. BB awmn-4462-10636 noisyjohn-senius

awmn hotspot ssid: awmn-4462-hotspot

Μόλις σηκωθεί και ο server θα γίνουν edit και οι υπηρεσίες..
 ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Ο ιστός είναι έτοιμος με τις αντιριδούλες του!!!
Σύντομα φωτό απο τόν ιστο και την θέα του κόμβου!!
 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Η πιο όμορφη ταράτσα που έχω βρεθεί ποτέ στην Αθήνα. Σπίτι που σε ταξιδεύει πίσω στο χρόνο με την Ακρόπολη, το λόφο του Φιλοπάππου, την παλιά αγορά, το Θησείο, την πλάκα γύρω - γύρω ... και μέσα σε όλα αυτά μια υποδομή έτοιμη για να καλοδεχθεί την προώθηση του AWMN και σε αυτές τις περιοχές !! Μιλάμε για ωραίο ταξίδι, τέτοιες ταράτσες σε κάνουν να ήθελες να ήσουν ποιητής !! Τα αποτελέσματα του scan:



> 1: * -61 awmn-7347 00:02:6F:33:B9:FB infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -71 AWMN_736_GRGS 00:40:96:352:69 infrastructure Channel:1
> 3: * -72 awmn-4218 00:0E7:F8:F4:37 infrastructure Channel:4
> 4: * -72 awmn-7902-ap 00:09:5B:11:FC:5C infrastructure Channel:1
> 5: * -73 awmn-4097-AP 00:02:6F:35:8F:2B infrastructure Channel:10
> 6: * -74 awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD infrastructure Channel:6
> 7: * -76 awmn-913 00:02:6F:33:B9:E0 infrastructure Channel:4
> 8: * -76 awmn_2851 00:09:5B:40:B2:7F infrastructure Channel:9
> 9: * -77 awmn-1084-vaggos13-AP 00:0B:6B:35:E3:FB infrastructure Channel:10
> ...


Υπάρχουν δύο ζεστά ετοιμοπόλεμα 802.11a ifs. Για να βλέπουμε εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος !!

----------


## slapper

Απο εβδομάδα θα υπάρχουν τα δύο πιατάκια στον ιστό!!
Εχουν παρθεί ήδη τα δύο feederakia απο nvak,ο ρούτερ είναι
έτοιμος και περιμένει..  ::   :: 

Eνα ευχαριστώ και πάλι στον Αλέξανδρο για την βοηθειά του!!

----------


## dti

Μπράβο για αυτό τον κόμβο, θα είναι οτι πρέπει ένα awmn hotspot σ΄αυτή την περιοχή!  ::

----------


## slapper

> Μπράβο για αυτό τον κόμβο, θα είναι οτι πρέπει ένα awmn hotspot σ΄αυτή την περιοχή!


Είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια!!!  ::   ::

----------


## yang

Σήμερα γυρίζει και ο Κώστας (ximpatzis) απο διακοπές.
Εχει έτοιμα ifs. Στείλε του κανένα PM.

----------


## slapper

> Σήμερα γυρίζει και ο Κώστας (ximpatzis) απο διακοπές.
> Εχει έτοιμα ifs. Στείλε του κανένα PM.


Ωραία ωραία!!!
Έχουμε μιλήσει είδη με τον Κώστα πρίν φύγει διακοπές.
πιστεύω το λινκ μεταξύ μας θα βγεί εύκολα!!!Οι συνθήκες 
είναι ιδανικές!!! ::   ::   ::  
Θα του στείλω pm..  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Ο NoisyJohn συνδέθηκε με alekrem (#3773) και ximpatzis (#7902) στις 23/07/06
Tα link είναι εξαιρετικά !!!! και στα δύο πιάσαμε 40 Mbps στο bandwidth test.
Eυχαριστώ τον Κώστα, τον Αλέξη, τον Μίλτο για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά τους και τον Acoul (γιά τις μετρήσεις και την διαφήμηση της ταράτσας μου!)

----------


## acoul

AWMN IS everywhere on the air !!!

----------


## slapper

Ο κόμβος είναι έτοιμος πλην του routing!!!Ελπίζω σήμερα η αύριο
να είναι έτοιμο!!
Πρέπει να ετοιμαστούμε και για τις διακοπές τι να κάνουμε...  ::   ::  

Κάτι γίνεται και δεν κάνει connect η quagga του Mikronyx αλλά πού θα πάει
θα το φτιάξουμε...  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Alex από αρχές Σεπτέμβρη ετοιμάσου για ένα ακόμα λινκ με
metalab..έτσι για να δέσει το γλυκό..  ::   ::  
Αν οι συνθήκες το επιτρέψουν!!!!
Και για κερασάκι ένα access point-hotspot για την περιοχή του θησείου
έτσι για να πίνουμε το φραπεδάκι μας παρέα με AWMN
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Ολα έτοιμα το routing λειτουργεί κανονικά!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Άψογα !!! AWMN παντού !!!

----------


## RF

Μεταφέρθηκε στους ενεργούς Ax Bx.
Καλορίζικος και καλά link.
Κάνε και ένα edit στο πρώτο post με την περιγραφή των λινκ και των υπηρεσιών του κόμβου.

----------


## slapper

Done!!!

----------


## noisyjohn

το ένα από τα 2 links έχει πέσει εδώ και 3 ημέρες. Αναμένονται επισκευές στο κόμβο ximpatzis  ::  
Θα επανέλθουμε δριμύτεροι!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

We are back!!  :: 
Μαζί μας και το νέο link azisi <---> noisyjohn (52 dB, ΤΧ power 1dB)

----------


## slapper

Επανήλθε και το link με τον ximpatzi!!!  ::   ::  
θέλει βέβαια αλφάδιασμα αλλα προς το 
παρόν ειναι οκ!!!

----------


## noisyjohn

Προσωρινά down ο κόμβος για αναβάθμιση του router!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Ολα είναι up and running!!!
Εγινε αναβάθμιση σε 2.9.27+quagga!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

άντε και σύντομα με free GPL/Linux !!  ::

----------


## dti

Άντε σύντομα και το hotspot ενεργό!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> άντε και σύντομα με free GPL/Linux !!


+ 10 μέρες εκπαίδευση (βάζω την τσιπουράδα!)  ::

----------


## slapper

o router τα τίναξε λόγο σκληρού!!!
οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι down.
Ελπίζω να προλάβουμε αυριο να πάρουμε cf+adapter
ωστε το απόγευμα ο κόμβος να είναι πάλι up  ::   ::

----------


## azisi

> o router τα τίναξε λόγο σκληρού!!!
> οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι down.
> Ελπίζω να προλάβουμε αυριο να πάρουμε cf+adapter
> ωστε το απόγευμα ο κόμβος να είναι πάλι up


Μόλις ενεργοποίησα το 2ο link έπεσε το πρώτο !! Δεν λέω καλό το multihoming, αλλά μήπως είμαι λίγο γκαντέμης ?  ::

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::   ::  

Αντώνη ελίζω αύριο να είμαστε οκ!!

----------


## noisyjohn

κόμβος up! με cf, HD τέλος!
Αντώνη γκαντεμιά τέλος  ::

----------


## slapper

Είδατε ταχύτητα ανάνηψης του κόμβου!!!
Ούτε ISP να ήμασταν..
 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

ταχύτητα και έχω δει να ξεπηδούν slap-xx κόμβοι παντού στο wind και δεν μπορώ να κρύψω τη συγκίνησή μου ... εκείνα τα τσικουδάκια στον κόμβο να δούμε πότε θα τα τσούξουμε για να ριζώσει καλά και να μην πέφτει ποτέ ... !!

----------


## alekrem

> ...... ...... ....... ... εκείνα τα τσικουδάκια στον κόμβο να δούμε πότε θα τα τσούξουμε για να ριζώσει καλά και να μην πέφτει ποτέ ... !!


Πάντως αυτό το partaki στην πιο όμορφη ταράτσα του awmn και εγώ το περιμένω...  ::  από τότε που βγάλαμε το λινκ .. επιτέλους να τα πούμε και από κοντά ....  ::  

Συγχαρητήρια ο κόμβος ενεργοποιήθηκε σε χρόνο ρεκόρ !!! άμα είναι μερακλής ο άνθρωπος …

----------


## noisyjohn

Ο κόμβος θα σταματήσει τη Δευτέρα στις 6:00 για ένα λεπτό στη μνήμη του Στέλιου  ::  
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά, να τον θυμόμαστε...

----------


## noisyjohn

Σαββάτο πρωί θα γίνουν εργασίες αναβάθμισης, οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι κλειστός για μισή ώρα.
(μπαίνει 4πλος PCI-adapter, τα links αυξάνονται και πληθύνονται  ::  )

----------


## pouran24

Έεετσι ωραία πράματα... Περιμένουμε ανυπόμονα  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Όου γέα μπέημπι !!!

----------


## noisyjohn

Εγινε διακοπή κυριακή πρωί για 1 ώρα. Μπήκε 4πλός αντάπτορας + cm9 + πιάτο 1 m. Ψήνεται το link με pouran24
(δηλαδή είναι έτοιμο για σερβίρισμα  ::  )

----------


## slapper

Έτοιμο το link με pouran24!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Μπήκε στην κυκλοφορία  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Έτοιμο το link με pouran24!!!!    
> Μπήκε στην κυκλοφορία


Με πρόλαβες  ::  
Μιλάμε για 32/32 mbps κι' ακόμα δεν κάναμε τελικές ρυθμίσεις  ::   ::

----------


## alekrem

Καλορίζικο το νέο λινκ Γιάννη !  ::  

Του εύχομαι σταθερότητα και πολλά Mbps !

Πάντα τέτοια .... καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## noisyjohn

> Καλορίζικο το νέο λινκ Γιάννη !  
> 
> Του εύχομαι σταθερότητα και πολλά Mbps !
> 
> Πάντα τέτοια .... καλή συνέχεια !


Thanks!

----------


## Top_Gun

Nice job man  ::  


Καλορίζικο και απροβληματιστοοοοο!

----------


## noisyjohn

Χθές έκλεισα τα 56 (wiiiiiiiiiiii), υποθέτω είμαι το μεγαλύτερο παιδί στη κοινότητα!
και ο κόμβος τους 5 μήνες. (παιδί να σου πετύχει!!  ::   :: )
Εχει ήδη 4 BB links, ένα Ubuntu server, squid mess proxy
Στους άμεσους στόχους: 2 if για clients, 1 ΒΒ, web, ftp και οτι άλλη ιδέα μου κατέβει (αρκεί να τελειώσουν τα dead-lines της δουλειάς).
Αμην! Μου έχει λείψει ένα ανέμελο Σαββατοκύριακο στη ταράτσα
Λόγω της επετείου εγώ και ο κόμβος είμαστε ανοικτοί σε ιδέες, προτάσεις, και τρέλες (με την καλή έννοια)

----------


## Cha0s

Χρόνια πολλά! Ότι επιθυμείς  ::  


Άντε πολλά και καλά λινκς!  ::

----------


## slapper

Χρόνια πολλά !!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Παρέα με πολλα και καλά links με μπόλικο traffic!!  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 20:38 Παρ 12 Ιαν 2007
Άσχετα με τα νέα του κόμβου πλέον βρίσκονται εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27519 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27519 Internet

----------


## noisyjohn

Ψήνεται if με senius (#10636). Οι διασυνδέσεις αρχίζουν να γίνονται ενδιαφέρουσες:
Alekrem ---> Αιγάλεω + + + ....
Ximpatzis --> Κολωνός + + + + + ....
Azisi ---> Αμπελόκηποι + Bella + + ....
PouRan24 ---> Δήμος Αχαρνών + + + + ......
senius ---> Κεραμικός --> Philip_II (Αγία Βαρβάρα) + ttel (Καματερό)

Κυριακή 21 ανεβαίνει sector για clients Πετραλώνων - Θησείου.
Οπως λένε στα μαγαζιά "ανοίξαμε και σας περιμενουμε"  ::

----------


## senius

Το πιάτο και το if, σε περιμένει Γιάννη..... Καρορίζικο............ Το νέο B.B Link που όπως είναι προγραμματισμένο... θα ... βγεί μεταξύ μας.

----------


## slapper

Tο Link με senius είναι Up and running!!  ::   ::  

Επίσης τοποθετήθηκε panelaki 9db για hotspot!!
έχει γίνει το setup αλλά δεν έχει τεσταριστεί ακόμα!!!

Αναμένεται νεώτερα όσοι θέλετε να πίνεται φραπελιά εεε
φραπεδία ήθελα να πω στο θησείο παρέα με awmn...  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Tο Link με senius είναι Up and running!!   
> 
> Επίσης τοποθετήθηκε panelaki 9db για hotspot!!
> έχει γίνει το setup αλλά δεν έχει τεσταριστεί ακόμα!!!
> 
> Αναμένεται νεώτερα όσοι θέλετε να πίνεται φραπελιά εεε
> φραπεδία ήθελα να πω στο θησείο παρέα με awmn...


paneraki εεε panelaki, ρε ουρτ, sector 60 μοιρών 12 dB είναι  ::   ::  !!!
τι δουλεία έχεις στον κόμβο μου εεεε;;; εσένα ρωτάω, και δεν πίνω φραπεδία, βαροι γλοικό ποίνο ##ουγκ @@ ##  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

νταξ ουτε ενα λάθος δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
sector 12ντιμπι 60 μοίρες!!!!

----------


## acoul

πολύ σας πάω ρε μάγκες ... και εγώ θα περιμένω 16 χρόνια να μεγαλώσει ο κανακάρης να τα λέμε έτσι ... όνειρα θερινής νυκτός ... !!!

----------


## noisyjohn

> πολύ σας πάω ρε μάγκες ... και εγώ θα περιμένω 16 χρόνια να μεγαλώσει ο κανακάρης να τα λέμε έτσι ... όνειρα θερινής νυκτός ... !!!


Εγώ το φανταζόμουνα; Ομως κάποτε έρχεται και αυτό !!
προς το παρόν θες να με υιοθετήσεις ;  ::   ::   :: 
Και για το φόβο των αεροσυνοδών (he he):
Εχω ρυθμίσει και το hotspot. Η wireless pcmcia του μίλτου μας άφησε χρόνους. Και οτι ψάχναμε για ένα καλό παιδί με laptop ... είσαι; Κερνάμε scan στη πλατεία! (μαζί με πρώτα, δεύτερα, τρίτα ....)  ::

----------


## senius

Πάντως την... μπαλέτα με τα ούϊσκι, την κερνάω εγώ, λόγω στο οτι προλαβαίνω πάντα τον τελευταίο καιρό τον Αλέξανδρο. Μπάς και έβλεπα το όνειρο πρίν 15 χρόνια, που έστηνα τα πάντα ? . . . . . . η βλέπει εφιάλτες ο φίλος μου ο Αλέξανδρος . . . ε? !!! Φίλε το όνομα το ΕΧΩ.. ΠΑΠΑΤΡΕΧΑΣ.. Δεν νομίζω να μου το *πάρεις*.!!

----------


## senius

> πολύ σας πάω ρε μάγκες ... και εγώ θα περιμένω 16 χρόνια να μεγαλώσει ο κανακάρης να τα λέμε έτσι ... όνειρα θερινής νυκτός ... !!!


Πάντως ο γιός μου ο gamer #10844 μου έχει μοιάσει, τον τελευταίο καιρό.. Ακολουθεί τα χνάρια.. *του ελεύθερου αεριτζή!*

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πάντως την... μπαλέτα με τα ούϊσκι, την κερνάω εγώ, λόγω στο οτι προλαβαίνω πάντα τον τελευταίο καιρό τον Αλέξανδρο. Μπάς και έβλεπα το όνειρο πρίν 15 χρόνια, που έστηνα τα πάντα ? . . . . . . η βλέπει εφιάλτες ο φίλος μου ο Αλέξανδρος . . . ε? !!! Φίλε το όνομα το ΕΧΩ.. ΠΑΠΑΤΡΕΧΑΣ.. Δεν νομίζω να μου τον *πάρεις*.!!


Οχι βέβαια... δεν σκοπεύω, στην μπαλέτα όμως (και στα 1α, 2α, 3α ..) θα διεκδικήσω τον τίτλο  ::  
Λέω να μαζευτούμε πλατεία για την νέα awmn φυλή: Meeting μελών Θησείου -Πετραλώνων-Κεραμεικού  ::  
Η συνεργασία ισχύει οπως είπαμε για τρίτη - τετάρτη

----------


## senius

Μαζί σου, φίλε Γιάννη!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Μαζί σου, φίλε Γιάννη!


Τελικά μαζί με clients πόσοι είμαστε;  ::

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Μαζί σου, φίλε Γιάννη!   
> 
> 
> Τελικά μαζί με clients πόσοι είμαστε;


Παιδιά μήπως κάνατε εργασίες την Δευτέρα;  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Πάντως την... μπαλέτα με τα ούϊσκι, την κερνάω εγώ, λόγω στο οτι προλαβαίνω πάντα τον τελευταίο καιρό τον Αλέξανδρο. Μπάς και έβλεπα το όνειρο πρίν 15 χρόνια, που έστηνα τα πάντα ? . . . . . . η βλέπει εφιάλτες ο φίλος μου ο Αλέξανδρος . . . ε? !!! Φίλε το όνομα το ΕΧΩ.. ΠΑΠΑΤΡΕΧΑΣ.. Δεν νομίζω να μου τον *πάρεις*.!!
> 
> 
> Οχι βέβαια... δεν σκοπεύω, στην μπαλέτα όμως (και στα 1α, 2α, 3α ..) θα διεκδικήσω τον τίτλο  
> Λέω να μαζευτούμε πλατεία για την νέα awmn φυλή: Meeting μελών Θησείου -Πετραλώνων-Κεραμεικού  
> Η συνεργασία ισχύει οπως είπαμε για τρίτη - τετάρτη


Προβλέπω το νέο ανερχόμενο φέουδο εκεί να μαζεύει όλο το awmn μια και βρίσκεται σε ένα από τα ωραιότερα αν όχι το ωραιότερο σημείο της Αθήνας ... !! Με τρελαίνει το φαινόμενο της ανανέωσης ... Λοιπόν λαπτοπ, πάνελ και τα συναφή υπάρχουν, μόνο μπαταρία δεν έχουμε, οπότε αν δεν υπάρχει πρίζα κάποιος θα πρέπει να κουβαλήσει ένα κουβά ρεύμα, κοινώς ups !! Κώστα το ρεκορ μέχρι στιγμής είναι κόμβος Bx με 2 if μέσα σε μια μέρα up & running αλλά έχω το καλύτερο caterpillar του awmn μαζί μου ...  ::

----------


## senius

Αρα δικαιωματικά, πρέπει να σου παραχωρήσω τον τίτλο του *mr. ΠΑΠΑΤΡΕΧΑΣ*, κυριε acoul,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...


Οχι
Με ειδοποίησαν οτι ο router είναι dοwn (τελικά είχε κολήσει). Δεν περίμενα τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα!!!  ::   ::  
Δυστυχώς δεν εντόπισα την αιτία (κάποια διακύμανση τάσης; )
Sorry for the disturbance  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...


1. Ανανέωση πάντα και παντού!
2. δύο if μέσα σε μια μέρα ;;; Αυτά πρέπει να φορολογούνται !!  ::  
3. Το ΜΚ1982 είναι γνωστό σαν το πιό πετυχημένο μοντέλο caterpillar. Ανεβαίνει παντού!  :: 
4. Εχω στο γραφείο διαθέσιμο ένα ups 20 KVA , άμα βάλεις ένα χεράκι...  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos765
> 
> Αυτά που είδες *klarabel* είναι αποτελέσματα, μετά από πολλά *meeting* του Κώστα *senius* και εμένα. χικ.....χικ. Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να το κανονίζουμε πιο συχνά. 
> 
> 
> Mετά από όλα αυτά ρε Νάσο, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω: Εφτασες τελικά σπίτι ή ακόμα το ψάχνεις ; 
> Μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το γνωστό που πάει ένας χικ...χικ σπίτι και προσπαθεί μισή ώρα να ανοίξει την πόρτα. Βγαίνει και η γυναίκα του στο μπαλκόνι και ρωτά " Τι έγινε αγάπη μου ....θές να σου πετάξω τα κλειδιά ?" και η απάντηση..."Οχι ρε γυναίκα αν θές πεταξέ μου την ....κλειδαρότρυπα !!!!"
> Αυτό που πραγματικά όμως ανησύχησα ήταν ο Γιάννης (NoisyJohn)....
> Ερώτηση : Γιάννη η Yamaha ...έχει τελευταία ενσωματατωμένο Autopilot ?



Μήπως τα παραλές Κώστα klarabel?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos765
> 
> ...


Θα με χαλάσετε τώρα στα γεράματα εσείς  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Αύριο η ΔΕΗ θα διακόψει το ρεύμα 9-11 το πρωί λόγω αναβάθμισης του δικτύου. Ελπίζω να μην βρεθώ με κανένα τριφασικό 380V  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Η ΔΕΗ έκοψε το ρεύμα 20 λεπτά νωρίτερα απο την ώρα της ειδοποίησης. Με πέτυχε στο χειρότερο! στο shutdown των servers  ::  
Λέω να φύγω από το γραφείο και να πάω στο θησείο να κεράσω ενα "καφέ" τον εργολάβο  ::

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::  

μεγάλος και τρανός οργανισμός η ΔΕΗ..

----------


## tzila

> Η ΔΕΗ έκοψε το ρεύμα 20 λεπτά νωρίτερα απο την ώρα της ειδοποίησης. Με πέτυχε στο χειρότερο! στο shutdown των servers  
> Λέω να φύγω από το γραφείο και να πάω στο θησείο να κεράσω ενα "καφέ" τον εργολάβο


Άμα μπλέξεις με τη ΔΕΗ *&$##*$& ....Ελπίζω να μην έπαθες καμοιά ζημιά στους servers σου ....
Όσο για τον εργολάβο βάλε του στον καφέ και λίγο "καθαρτικό" ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα σάββατο κάναμε ένα scan με το senius και συνδέθηκα *[email protected]#10787* στο *noisyjohn#4462* σαν ο πρώτος *client* (προσωρινά) βέβαια.Ευχαριστώ το Γιάννη για τη βοήθεια που μας πρόσφερε.
Και με την κεραία σου εδώ είμαστε ότι χρειαστείς.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Σήμερα σάββατο κάναμε ένα scan με το senius και συνδέθηκα *[email protected]#10787* στο *noisyjohn#4462* σαν ο πρώτος *client* (προσωρινά) βέβαια.Ευχαριστώ το Γιάννη για τη βοήθεια που μας πρόσφερε.
> Και με την κεραία σου εδώ είμαστε ότι χρειαστείς.


Καλορίζικος, καλή διασκέδαση, καλά να είμαστε   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> συνδέθηκα *[email protected]#10787* στο *noisyjohn#4462* σαν ο πρώτος *client* (προσωρινά) βέβαια.Ευχαριστώ το Γιάννη για τη βοήθεια που μας πρόσφερε.


Ντρέπεσαι Βασίλη [email protected] να πείς οτι ετοιμάζεσαι πυρετοδός, να σηκώσεις B.B. Link για να ενώσεις απευθείας τον Noisyjohn με τον Infosat2 (Nikpan)?

Τυχερέ είδες τα *meeting* σε τι καλό σε βγάζουν καμιά φορά?
Στην μπρίζα τώρα εσύ για το παραπάνω link, στην μπρίζα κι εγώ γιά το link της Πετρούπολης στο πατρικό μου (Kostas531) που θα στήσουμε τέσσερα b.b. link με τον igna.

Ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη γιά την φιλοξενία σου.

----------


## noisyjohn

To hostspot διακόπηκε προσωρινά, μια και τα αποτελέσματα του scan με την κεραία που έχω ήταν απογοητευτικά.
Η περιοχή είναι γεμάτη από access points των μαγαζιών, εννοείται σε turbo G, με full ισχύ και πολύ θόρυβο  :: 
Ετοιμάζεται άλλη κεραία μεγαλύτερη.  :: 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
>  ... προσωρινά βέβαια.Ευχαριστώ το Γιάννη για τη βοήθεια που μας πρόσφερε.
> 
> 
> Ντρέπεσαι Βασίλη [email protected] να πείς οτι ετοιμάζεσαι πυρετοδός, να σηκώσεις B.B. Link για να ενώσεις απευθείας τον Noisyjohn με τον Infosat2 (Nikpan)?
> 
> Τυχερέ είδες τα *meeting* σε τι καλό σε βγάζουν καμιά φορά?
> Στην μπρίζα τώρα εσύ για το παραπάνω link, στην μπρίζα κι εγώ γιά το link της Πετρούπολης στο πατρικό μου (Kostas531) που θα στήσουμε τέσσερα b.b. link με τον igna.
> ...


Είσαι και μαρτυριάρικο  ::   ::  
Ευχαριστώ και εγώ για την ωραία συνεργασία που έχουμε μεχρι τώρα  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Σήμερα σάββατο κάναμε ένα scan με το senius και συνδέθηκα *[email protected]#10787* στο *noisyjohn#4462* σαν ο πρώτος *client* (προσωρινά) βέβαια.Ευχαριστώ το Γιάννη για τη βοήθεια που μας πρόσφερε.


Μπράβο Βασίλη ([email protected]) και Γιάννη (NoisyJohn). Αντε και στο ΒΒ μεταξύ σας.
Γιάννη πιστεύω ότι έτσι είναι καλύτερα για κοντινά λίνκ, δεδομένου και του θορύβου που όπως λές υπάρχει εκεί γύρω σου (αναφέρομαι στην πρόταση του Senius που ούτως η άλλως πιστεύω δεν θα εξυπηρετούσε....). 
Βασίλη εμπρός δυνατά........!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Γιάννη δες τα αποτελέσματα των link *που έχεις επιλέξει* να έχεις, δες το *interface local* ειδικά.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Γιάννη δες τα αποτελέσματα των link *που έχεις επιλέξει* να έχεις, δες το *interface local* ειδικά:


από τι interface είναι αυτό; οπτική ίνα;  ::

----------


## gounara

Καλημερα
χρόνια πολλα

το λινκ τι λες θα το κανουμε  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Καλημερα
> χρόνια πολλα
> 
> το λινκ τι λες θα το κανουμε


Χρόνια πολλά επίσης.
Ανεβάζω το panel σήμερα. Ε, λέω να το κάνουμε ...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Σήμερα άλλαξε η sector από ferimex 60/12 σε PacWireless SA24-120-16. Η ταχύτητα του [email protected] διπλασιάστηκε (οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις ...). 
Ευχαριστώ τον Senius (Κώστα) και τον [email protected] (Βασίλη) για την συμμετοχή τους στην ταλαιπωρία.  :: 
@ gounara: το scan αναβάλεται για αύριο (μας πήρε η νύχτα.. )  ::

----------


## senius

Ομορφη ταράτσα με θέα την Ακρόπολη

----------


## senius

> Σήμερα άλλαξε η sector από ferimex 60/12 σε PacWireless SA24-120-16. Η ταχύτητα του [email protected] διπλασιάστηκε (οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις ...). 
> Ευχαριστώ τον Senius (Κώστα) και τον [email protected] (Βασίλη) για την συμμετοχή τους στην ταλαιπωρία.



Απολύτως καμία ταλαιπωρία, ίσα ίσα το διασκεδάσαμε.

Επισυνάπτονται photos:

----------


## noisyjohn

Εμείς είμαστε ; Ελαμψε η πλατεία ...  ::   ::   ::  

Quiz: πως ανέβηκε η sector εκεί πάαααανω χωρίς σκάλα;  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Μπράβο Γιάννη, ωραία δουλειά εχεις με τον πατεντιάρικο ιστό σου. Μερακλίδικα πράγματα, όπως και η παρέα που έχεις εκεί. Την sector δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πως την στήσατε εκεί, είναι όμως πατέντα και αυτή sector-....καζανάκι !!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Δηλαδή λειτουργεί πλέον ένα ακόμη awmn freespot στα καφέ του Θησείου;  ::

----------


## acoul

η τρέλα δεν πάει στα βουνά ... πάει στις ταράτσες !!! σαν να το διασκεδάζατε λιγάκι από ότι φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες ... !!

----------


## djbill

> Εμείς είμαστε ; Ελαμψε η πλατεία ...    
> 
> Quiz: πως ανέβηκε η sector εκεί πάαααανω χωρίς σκάλα;


Αυτό που λέει το τραγούδι, "έχω ένα μυστικό" μόνο που αυτό δεν είναι μυστικό, απλά μυστήριο και μάλιστα άλυτο.Ο έλληνας με τις πατέντες του εν δράση.

----------


## pouran24

::  Ωραίες photos  ::  
Μπράβο Γιάννη, πάντα τέτοια  ::

----------


## senius

> Την sector δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πως την στήσατε εκεί, είναι όμως πατέντα και αυτή sector-....καζανάκι !!!!


Η sector στήθηκε με τον εξής τρόπο:
Οπως μία παλιά Ελληνική ταινία, οπου έπεφτε το αεροπλάνο, και η Βλαχοπούλου τράβαγε τον Εξαρχάκο απο τα μαλλιά απο τον φόβο της και ο Εξαρχάκος φώναζε : *τράβα μαλλί... ανεβαίνουμε*, και όσο τράβαγε το μαλλί του, τόσο ανέβαινε το αεροπλάνο.
Ετσι ανέβηκε η sector στην κορυφή του ιστού.

Να' ναι καλά ο Γιάννης με τις πατέντες του.

----------


## klarabel

> Οπως μία παλιά Ελληνική ταινία, οπου έπεφτε το αεροπλάνο, και η Βλαχοπούλου τράβαγε τον Εξαρχάκο απο τα μαλλιά απο τον φόβο της και ο Εξαρχάκος φώναζε : *τράβα μαλλί... ανεβαίνουμε*, και όσο τράβαγε το μαλλί του, τόσο ανέβαινε το αεροπλάνο.


....και καλά ρε αθεόφοβε ...αφού μάδησες το Βασίλη...πάς να ξεμαλλιάσεις και το Γιάννη !!!! Γιάννη ...πρόσεχε, με τον Κώστα δεν ξέρεις ποτέ....!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> Δηλαδή λειτουργεί πλέον ένα ακόμη awmn freespot στα καφέ του Θησείου;


έτσιιι

η παλιά sector θα μπει αποκλειστικά για hotspot ή με vlan θα παίξει το
hotspot στην pacific wireless, είδωμεν...  ::   ::  

Αντε αρχίσανε και οι ωραίες μέρες καιρός για καμιά μάζωξη στον πεζόδρομο...  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα κατάλαβα οτι επισκέφτηκα την *πιό όμορφη ταράτσα* σε θέα, βοηθώντας μαζί με τον [email protected], τον φίλο μας τον Γιάννη να κάνει ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής του* διπλού sector* που τοποθέτησε για την περιοχή του Θησείου!
Ο Noisyjohn αξίζει όλα τα συγχαρητήρια....

Απολαύστε θέα και κατασκευή:

----------


## senius

Απολαύστε *θέα* και κατασκευή (οι καλύτερες πατέντες που έχω δεί ποτέ μου) απο τον κόμβο Noisyjohn :

----------


## makelaris

noisy john -83db το access point στο Αιγάλεω.No bad,No Bad.Εάν υπάρχει τίποτα ελεύθερο σφύρα  ::

----------


## makelaris

Καρφί σε βλέπω.SPECIAL ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΉ

----------


## djbill

Καλορίζικια η σε PacWireless SA24-120-16 επιτέλους και μια καλή ταχύτητα ,ευχαριστώ το noisyjohn (Γιάννη) για την προσωρινή πιστεύω ταχήτητα, αφού σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι παρελθόν,η λέξη _client_ σε B.B.link.Μας κούρασε λιγάκι η ferimex αλλά κάναμε καλή δουλειά,(παρόλο που φύσαγε).Άντε καλορίκη και επίσης και το HOT SPOT του πεζόδρομου του θησείου.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Οπως μία παλιά Ελληνική ταινία, οπου έπεφτε το αεροπλάνο, και η Βλαχοπούλου τράβαγε τον Εξαρχάκο απο τα μαλλιά απο τον φόβο της και ο Εξαρχάκος φώναζε : *τράβα μαλλί... ανεβαίνουμε*, και όσο τράβαγε το μαλλί του, τόσο ανέβαινε το αεροπλάνο.
> 
> 
> ....και καλά ρε αθεόφοβε ...αφού μάδησες το Βασίλη...πάς να ξεμαλλιάσεις και το Γιάννη !!!! Γιάννη ...πρόσεχε, με τον Κώστα δεν ξέρεις ποτέ....!!!


Χε χε απ' οτι είδατε στις φώτο δύσκολα θα με ξεμαλλιάσει ... τον Βασίλη τον ξέρω λίγο καιρό, πώς ήταν πρίν;  ::   ::   ::  

Για μία ακόμα φορά η τρέλλα πήγε στην ταράτσα με καλά αποτελέσματα. Διορθώσαμε την στήριξη και βάλαμε την ferimex προς τη μεριά της Ερμού (οπότε η κάλυψη έγινε περίπου 180 μοίρες)  :: 





> noisy john -83db το access point στο Αιγάλεω.No bad,No Bad.Εάν υπάρχει τίποτα ελεύθερο σφύρα


Μας παίδεψε αλλά έπιασε τόπο. Φαντάζομαι οτι σηκώνει άνετα 4-5 clients + hostpost, για κάτι ελεύθερο αργότερα (έ, να συνηθίζει τις κεραίες η γειτονιά αλλά σιγά σιγά ...  ::   ::  )

----------


## noisyjohn

Λόγω μεταφοράς της σύνδεσης σε forthnet 2play το Internet διακόπηκε. Ο proxy noisyjohn (10.2.132.2) θα μείνει εκτός για αρκετό διάστημα, καθώς και ο apache και τα www sites. Απ' οτι κατάλαβα και απ' όσα (δεν) λέει η Forthnet καλά ξεμπερδέματα .... οι 15 μέρες διακοπής θα γίνουν 45 ++  ::

----------


## senius

Να σου δανήσω μερικά ip να σου δουλεύει τουλάχιστον το inter

----------


## djbill

> Να σου δανήσω μερικά ip να σου δουλεύει τουλάχιστον το inter


Μην είσαι και τόσο κουβαρντάς......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Να σου δανήσω μερικά ip να σου δουλεύει τουλάχιστον το inter
> 
> 
> Μην είσαι και τόσο κουβαρντάς......


  ::   ::  
φρόντισε ο slapper, βάλαμε VPN στο mikrotik και παίρνω από εκεί. Ολα ΟΚ εκτός απο τον proxy  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Συμμαζεύτηκε λίγο τo site του κόμβου
Δείτε στο nothing but music...
μία γεύση για τον προσεχή ραδιoφωνικό σταθμό, enjoy  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Μόλις τελείωσε η αναδιοργάνωση των αρχείων (ουφφφ, επιτέλους), οπότε το jinzora2 στο site του κόμβου είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργία (ελπίζω ...)

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30709

Ξεκίνησα το δύσκολο μέρος : icecast 2 + playlists, + live mix.
To πρόγραμμα της ημέρας λέω να το φτιάξω στο cms_made_simple του site
με ενημέρωση εγγραφών σε πίνακα της mysql

Καλή διασκέδαση, περιμένω σχόλια  ::

----------


## senius

Καλή επιτυχία στην συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία σου.!!

Ετοιμάζομαι για *αναμετάδοση* και συμπλήρωμα αρχείων.

----------


## noisyjohn

Οπως είχα προφητέψει οι μέρες αναμονής για Forthnet 2play έγιναν 45. Αρκετή ταλαιπωρία για να στρώσει η δρομολογήση τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων, 1 εβδομάδα να συγχρονίσει το modem από κακή ρύθμιση DSLAM, αλλά τέλος καλό, όλα καλά, ουφ..
Ο squid είναι και πάλι up, καθώς και τα sites, και κυρίως το 
http://dikaiopolis.dyndns.org/index.php?page=SV1-YV , η ιστορία του Γιώργου Μαραγκουδάκη (για να μην ξεχνάμε ...).

----------


## noisyjohn

Μετά από τηλεφώνημα του [email protected], πελάτης στο κόμβο (κεραμεικός), διαπιστώσαμε στο εξής κουφό
1. Δεν έχει σύνδεση και δεν πιάνει το SSID του ap (awmn-4462-AP), αλλά πιάνει το κεραιάκι του σπιτιού μου, σε εσοχή του παράθυρου (15 μέτρα πιο κάτω). Pρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοιο πράγμα με απόσταση 1 km και με την ισχύ στο 75%  :: 
2. Εγώ έχω sector pacific 120-16 dB, έκανα scan και πιάνω 15-20 ap (όλη την περιοχή), και όλα δείχνουν ΟΚ και οι ρυθμίσεις όπως ήταν. 
Τρία μπορούν να συμβαίνουν:
χαλασμένη cm9 (έγινε για τα καλά scan και μονο)
Τρελαμένο ΜΤ
Νεα 802.11g στην περιοχή, με turbo ισχύ (εμφανίστηκε και εκείνος ο pantokratoras που δεν τον είχα πιάσει ποτέ)
Οποιος φίλος από αιγάλεω +/- 60 μοίρες, έχει δυνατότητα για scan σε 802.11b προς στο θησείο (αστεροσκοπείο), αν το κάνει θα μας γλυτώσει από αρκετή τρέλλα.

----------


## senius

Δεν ειναι τίποτα, θα μας περάσει Γιάννη, ο [email protected] με πληροφόρησε πρίν λίγο (στις 10,15 μμ) οτι πιάνει ενα ισχυρό σήμα κομβου παντα σε Β , απο την περιοχή Αιγάλεω παρόλο που το πιάτο του κοιτάει ακριβώς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, δηλ. εσένα, ...... οποιος θέλει ας κάνει scan στους 2,4, και ας πεί....

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

::  
Το if σταματάει προσωρινά. Αύριο αρχίζει network sniffer

----------


## senius

Σήμερα, Σάββατο 26-05-2007, ο Γιάννης (Noisyjohn), πέρασε όλα τα *crash test.*

Βοήθησε στο στήσιμο του κόμβου djbill.

Μπράβο Γιάννη, ..... βάλε τα *γυαλιά* σε όλους.!!!!!

photos :

----------


## djbill

noisyjohn ο εναερίτης μπράβο john...

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αυτά είναι!!!!

----------


## noisyjohn

Υστερα από πατάτα που έκανα στο queue tree (το έσβησα) ο κόμβος χρειάζεται επαναφορά. Επειδή το backup είναι αγνώστων λοιπών ρυθμίσεων και μέχρι να ελεγχθεί, τα links θα είναι απενεργοποιημένα για 1 ώρα. Ωρα πυροδότησης 4:00 μμ
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Up and running στις 5:01. Συνεπέστατος ο κόμβος, 1 ώρα ακριβώς  ::

----------


## klarabel

> ...... τα links θα είναι απενεργοποιημένα για 1 ώρα. *Ωρα πυροδότησης* 4:00 μμ


Γιάννη επιτυχής η ...εκτόξευση ???? 
Να υποθέσω ότι μπήκε σε ...τροχιά !! ο κόμβος ???  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Καλή εβδομάδα Γιάννη. (....και να προσέχεις !!! Ξέρεις γιατί....)

Φιλικά,
Κώστας.

----------


## djbill

> (....και να προσέχεις !!! Ξέρεις γιατί....)
> Φιλικά,
> Κώστας.


Καλά σου λέει ο κώστας ξέρεις εσύ...άντε μην τα πάρω τώρα.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> (....και να προσέχεις !!! Ξέρεις γιατί....)
> Φιλικά,
> Κώστας.
> 
> 
> Καλά σου λέει ο κώστας ξέρεις εσύ...άντε μην τα πάρω τώρα.


hihihihi

----------


## noisyjohn

ο κόμβος θα κλείσει στις 2:00 και θα είναι up στις 3:30
- εγκατάσταση τετραπλού adaptor
- συμμάζεμα καλωδίων

εκ της ταράτσας

----------


## djbill

> ο κόμβος θα κλείσει στις 2:00 και θα είναι up στις 3:30
> - εγκατάσταση τετραπλού adaptor
> - συμμάζεμα καλωδίων
> 
> εκ της ταράτσας


Γεια σου Γιάννη με το σημάζεμα σου
με τα up & τα down

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> ο κόμβος θα κλείσει στις 2:00 και θα είναι up στις 3:30
> - εγκατάσταση τετραπλού adaptor
> - συμμάζεμα καλωδίων
> εκ της ταράτσας
> 
> 
> Γεια σου Γιάννη με το σημάζεμα σου
> με τα up & τα down


To "Γεια σου Γιάννη" να μου το πεις όταν δουλέψει ο adaptor  ::  
γιατί μέχρι τώρα μόνο καντήλια ρίχνω. Αει χάσου ανταπτοράκι, κι' είσαι και από την Κρήτη  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Χμμ.. τέλος πάντων δούλεψε...

Με την ευκαιρία, 
Ενα πρόχειρο scan Θησείου σε b/g, με sector pacific 16/120 (αν το άφηνα θα εύρισκε καμιά δεκαριά ακόμα)
Και ένα άλλο προς το Μοναστηράκι

Σίγουρα μας έχουν εντοπίσει εξωγήινοι!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Μετά την προσθήκη 2ου τετραπλού αντάπτορα παρουσιάστηκαν διάφορα περίεργα στα ifs (αποσυνδέσεις, κολλλήματα του router κλπ).
Μετά απο αυτό η διεύθυνση αποφάσισε μια φρέσκια εγκατάσταση ΜΤ 2.9.27 + quagga (εννοείται).
Περαστικά μας ...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Περαστικα Γιαννη, τελικα στρωσαν ?

----------


## senius

> Περαστικα Γιαννη, τελικα στρωσαν ?


Αστα να πάνε Κώστα το παλεύουμε.

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Περαστικα Γιαννη, τελικα στρωσαν ?
> 
> 
> Αστα να πάνε Κώστα το παλεύουμε.


Κωστα, Γιαννη, ειναι προτιμοτερο να ριξεις δευτερο router στον κομβο, παρα να φορτωσεις σαν το γα'ι'δουρι τον εναν.....
Προσωπικη μου αποψη παντα, φιλικα. Και ποιο ευκολο στην διαχειριση και στην αποκατασταση βλαβης και απο θεμα παρεμβολων και πολλα αλλα...

----------


## noisyjohn

> Περαστικα Γιαννη, τελικα στρωσαν ?


OXI ^&$^#$
"ειναι προτιμοτερο να ριξεις δευτερο router στον κομβο.."
κατά εκεί πάω μου φαίνεται ....


```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.84.249     4  7902     809     632        0    0    0 00:19:46      625
10.2.132.250    4  6401     693     800        0    0    0 00:19:40      643
10.2.132.254    4  3183     778     822        0    0    0 00:19:26      607
10.2.202.253    4 10787       4      17        0    0    0 never    Idle       
10.17.129.65    4  3773     792     752        0    0    0 00:19:47      443
```

Δηλαδή 10787 djbill ύπνος βαθύς ... κοιτάω την quagga μην έκανα καμμία μαμακία ....

*EDIT*
ιδού και η quagga


```
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
router bgp 4462
bgp router-id 10.2.132.1
network 10.2.132.0/24
!
!Peer-groups
!
! AWMN
neighbor awmn peer-group
neighbor awmn capability dynamic
neighbor awmn capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor awmn prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor awmn filter-list maxaslength out
neighbor awmn timers 10 30
neighbor awmn soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
!Peers
!
!##link awmn-7902-4462 ximpatzis
neighbor 10.2.84.249 remote-as 7902
neighbor 10.2.84.249 peer-group awmn
!
!##link awmn-3773-4462 alekrem
neighbor 10.17.129.65 remote-as 3773
neighbor 10.17.129.65 peer-group awmn
!
!##link awmn-3183-4462 azisi
neighbor 10.2.132.254 remote-as 3183
neighbor 10.2.132.254 peer-group awmn
!
!##link awmn-4462-6401 pouran24
neighbor 10.2.132.250 remote-as 6401
neighbor 10.2.132.250 peer-group awmn
!
!##link awmn-10787-4462 djbill
neighbor 10.2.202.253 remote-as 10787
neighbor 10.2.202.253 peer-group awmn
!
```

----------


## costas43gr

Κανει πρωτα Opensent και μετα γυρναει σε Idle.


ακυρο : ποιος εχει πειραξει το subnet του λινκ ?

----------


## senius

Κατάλαβα................ κι έλεγα να έχω ένα ξεκούραστο Σαββατοκύριακο.
Εφιάλτες έβλεπα χθές. !!!!!!!!!!!
Αχ βρέ Γιάννη, χαλάλι σου.!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Γιαννη network πρεπει να εχεις το .252 και broadcast .255 με ip .254 στο addresslist...

----------


## costas43gr

Τωρα ολα ειναι οκ....
Κωστα δεν βαζουμε στον dns του αλλου δικες μας ip, γι'αυτο εχουμε σηκωσει δικο μας.  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

.252 και broadcast .255 με ip .254 στο addresslist
Αυτό είχα ΑΛΛΑ
Η πατάτα: 
Αντι 10.2.202.254/30 στον βασίλη

είχα βάλει:
10.2.202.254 οπότε η quagga είχε ζαβλακώσει ....
τέσπα ολα καλα




> Κατάλαβα................ κι έλεγα να έχω ένα ξεκούραστο Σαββατοκύριακο.
> Εφιάλτες έβλεπα χθές. !!!!!!!!!!!
> Αχ βρέ Γιάννη, χαλάλι σου.!!


Θα πειράξω και άλλα αύριο
ΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ;;;; θέλεις εκδρομή;;;;
LOOOOOL

----------


## senius

> Τωρα ολα ειναι οκ....
> Κωστα δεν βαζουμε στον dns του αλλου δικες μας ip, γι'αυτο εχουμε σηκωσει δικο μας.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Τωρα ολα ειναι οκ....
> Κωστα δεν βαζουμε στον dns του αλλου δικες μας ip, γι'αυτο εχουμε σηκωσει δικο μας.


Το διoρθωσα στου Βασσιλη τον dns.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> ...


trace στο 10.2.173.1 (senius)


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                   router.noisyjohn.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    6 |   16 |   16 |
|                gw-noisyjohn.djbill.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    3 |   15 |   15 |
|                      router.senius.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |    9 |   32 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

yeap!!  :: 

@ Κώστα, @ Κώστα, @ Βασίλη
Αψογη συνεργασία πάντα τέτοια

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> ...


Με το στανιό βρέ παιδιά, ελεος , πάρε αμεσο traffik απο djbill:


Σαββατοκύριακο............. ΑΧ !!!!!

----------


## senius

Πάλι το ΣΚ δεν είναι ήρεμο.

Δες τα traffic σου,

http://10.2.132.1/graphs

Σου διόρθωσα το mikrotik σου, γιά δές.

Απ' εδώ και πέρα έχεις στοιχεία traffic στο royter σου.

Μεχρι τώρα κοιμάται του καλού καιρού, κι αν δεν κάνεις κατι, θα κοιμουνται αιώνια.

Δες και του djbill την ροή και σύγκρινε, βέβαια το πρωϊ τρελάθηκα να κάνω bandwidth test σε σας.

http://10.2.202.1/graphs/

 ::   ::   ::  :roll

----------


## costas43gr

Γιαννη ο tireas (#7234) δεν εχει dns, και στο wind δεν εχει nameserver..
Αν μπορειτε κοιταξτε το, mikrotik εχει , δεν ειναι δυσκολο να γινει. Αν θελετε βοηθεια, πεστετο.

Κατι δεν μου εχεις κανει καλα στο snmp.......

----------


## noisyjohn

> Γιαννη ο tireas (#7234) δεν εχει dns, και στο wind δεν εχει nameserver..
> Αν μπορειτε κοιταξτε το, mikrotik εχει , δεν ειναι δυσκολο να γινει. Αν θελετε βοηθεια, πεστετο.
> 
> Κατι δεν μου εχεις κανει καλα στο snmp.......


στήλε μου pm γιατί τώρα στήνω τα υπόλοιπα της εγκατάστασης

*EDIT*
Κατι δεν μου εχεις κανει καλα στο snmp .. 
NAI, το enabled  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πάλι το ΣΚ δεν είναι ήρεμο.
> Δες τα traffic σου,
> http://10.2.132.1/graphs
> Σου διόρθωσα το mikrotik σου, γιά δές.
> Απ' εδώ και πέρα έχεις στοιχεία traffic στο royter σου.
> Μεχρι τώρα κοιμάται του καλού καιρού, κι αν δεν κάνεις κατι, θα κοιμουνται αιώνια...
>    :roll


Χαλάρωσε! Και η ζωή έχει traffic  ::  
Τα BTW test που έκανα είναι μια χαρά 
Overall CCQ 95-100% σε όλα (καλή ισορροπία ΤΧ/RΧ)
Εξ' άλλου μ' αρέσει ο ύπνος  ::

----------


## senius

> Χαλάρωσε! Και η ζωή έχει traffic  
> Τα BTW test που έκανα είναι μια χαρά 
> Overall CCQ 95-100% σε όλα (καλή ισορροπία ΤΧ/RΧ)
> Εξ' άλλου μ' αρέσει ο ύπνος


Ναι αλλά επειδή είσαι άπαιχτη γάτα, από τις 20.30 χθες το απόγευμα *όλα* παίζουν καμπάνα, τι έκανες πάλι βρε μπαγάσα και παίζουν άριστα?

----------


## senius

Ξύπνησε, το θηρίο. μπράβο Γιάννη !!!!!

----------


## noisyjohn

Στήθηκε ξανά και το hostspot και είναι ετοιμοπόλεμο. Αποτελείται από δύο ifs σε bridge mode και κάλυψη περίπου 200 μοίρες. DHCP 10.2.132.34 - 10.2.132.62


```
pacific 16/120 awmn-4462-AP1 προς καφετέριες και σταθμό 2452 κανάλι 9
ferimex 12/60  awmn-4462-AP2 προς σταθμό και μοναστηράκι 2427 κανάλι 4
```

O squid proxy (10.2.132.2) αναβαθμίστηκε σε 1Mb ταχύτητα με 1.5 Mb peak

enjoy !  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Hotspot & frape

Mikrotik -> transparent proxy -> awmn + internet 1 Mb

Αντε και ένα post από την καφετέρια, έτσι για γούρι  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Ο κόμβος θα ορφανέψει για 15 ημέρες. Ο φαροφύλακας πάει διακοπές,
και τί διακοπές!
Νέα Υόρκη (ζήλεψε τον KYRO)  :: 
Αφήνω τον κόμβο σε καλά χέρια, στον slapper
Να περνάτε και εσείς καλά

----------


## senius

> Αφήνω τον κόμβο σε καλά χέρια, στον *slapper*
> Να περνάτε και εσείς καλά


Φύγε εσύ Γιάννη και με το καλό να μας ξανα' ρθεις. Να κοιμάσαι ΗΣΥΧΟΣ.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Α βρε Μίλτο, έχουμε να κάνουμε γλέντια και *ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ*, στο πιό όμορφο μπαλκόνι, με την καλύτερη θέα της Ακρόπολης !!!!!!!!!!!!

Μην το πεις στον μπαμπά .... όμως !!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> Αφήνω τον κόμβο σε καλά χέρια, στον *slapper*
> Να περνάτε και εσείς καλά
> 
> 
> Φύγε εσύ Γιάννη και με το καλό να μας ξανα' ρθεις. Να κοιμάσαι ΗΣΥΧΟΣ.
> 
>            
> ...



Mέσα κι εγώ μονοφαγάδες

----------


## senius

> Ο κόμβος θα ορφανέψει για 15 ημέρες. Ο φαροφύλακας πάει διακοπές,
> και τί διακοπές!
> Νέα Υόρκη (ζήλεψε τον KYRO) 
> Αφήνω τον κόμβο σε καλά χέρια, στον slapper
> Να περνάτε και εσείς καλά





> Mέσα κι εγώ μονοφαγάδες



*ΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Να κρυφτώ βρε παιδιά.......Μίλτο.. που είσαι ?

Αντε να του το πεις του Γιάννη ..... τώρα με τα ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ που ήθελα

 ::   ::   :: 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

*ΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
Ο φαροφύλακας γύρισε, Δεν έχω ανέβει ακόμα ταράτσα, αλλά αν έχετε πειράξει τίποτα, αλοίμονό σας  :: 

Καλώς σας βρήκα. Back to reality  :: 

θα βάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες στο site του κόμβου

----------


## senius

Welcome back . !!!!!!!!

Για σου ανανεωμένε αμερικάνε....John.
 ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Kαλοσόρισες johnny δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ενημερωθεί για *μερικά πράγματα* αλλά εχουν γίνει μερικές αλλαγές, προς το καλό θα έλεγα και θα γίνουν κι άλλες.
Ελπίζω στη Νew Υορκ να πέρασες ωραία,άντε θα τα πούμε από κοντά,καλός ήρθες.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Kαλοσόρισες johnny δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ενημερωθεί για *μερικά πράγματα* αλλά εχουν γίνει *μερικές αλλαγές*, προς το καλό θα έλεγα και θα γίνουν κι άλλες.
> Ελπίζω στη Νew Υορκ να πέρασες ωραία,άντε θα τα πούμε από κοντά,καλός ήρθες.


Καλώς σας βρήκα
αλλαγές; το είδα στο CNN  ::  Τι έγινε;

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από djbill
> 
> Kαλοσόρισες johnny δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ενημερωθεί για *μερικά πράγματα* αλλά εχουν γίνει *μερικές αλλαγές*, προς το καλό θα έλεγα και θα γίνουν κι άλλες.
> Ελπίζω στη Νew Υορκ να πέρασες ωραία,άντε θα τα πούμε από κοντά,καλός ήρθες.
> 
> 
> Καλώς σας βρήκα
> αλλαγές; το είδα στο CNN  Τι έγινε;



Μερικά λέγονται μερικά δεν λέγονται ακόμα.
Θα δεις πολλές *omni* σε λίγο και *link*εκεί να δεις client και trafic.
Θα τα πούμε θα τα πούμε... 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από djbill
> 
> Kαλοσόρισες johnny δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ενημερωθεί για *μερικά πράγματα* αλλά εχουν γίνει *μερικές αλλαγές*, προς το καλό θα έλεγα και θα γίνουν κι άλλες.
> Ελπίζω στη Νew Υορκ να πέρασες ωραία,άντε θα τα πούμε από κοντά,καλός ήρθες.
> 
> 
> Καλώς σας βρήκα
> αλλαγές; το είδα στο CNN  Τι έγινε;



Μερικά λέγονται μερικά δεν λέγονται ακόμα.
Θα δεις πολλές *omni* σε λίγο και *link* εκεί να δεις client και trafic.
Θα τα πούμε θα τα πούμε... 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Ο κόμβος εξακολουθεί να είναι αναξιοπαθής πελάτης Forthnet 2play.
Υστερα από δύο μήνες αξέχαστης συνεργασίας με την εν λόγω εταιρεία, ο proxy 10.2.132.2 αναστέλει τις υπηρεσίες του στο ευρύτερο κοινωνικό σύνολο (και στο hotspot ) επ' αόριστο.  ::  

καλό καλοκαίρι, και ραντεβού τον Σεπτέμβρη.

----------


## acoul

χαλόου Γιάννη ... για δες μπας και βγαίνει κανένα λινκ από tzopla 2-χοπ από slapper όχι και άσχημα ...

----------


## noisyjohn

> χαλόου Γιάννη ... για δες μπας και βγαίνει κανένα λινκ από tzopla 2-χοπ από slapper όχι και άσχημα ...


χουέρ χαβ γιου μπιν ντισαπεαρντ;  :: 

EDIT Απόσταση: 1.07 km και καρφί, αλλά να το σκεφτώ  ::

----------


## senius

> χουέρ χαβ γιου μπιν ντισαπεαρντ;


Αλλοι πάνε διακοπές, άλλοι πάνε για βαφτίσια....... και άλλοι πάνε για PARATRAGOYDA, Αννιτα Πάνια. 
Να ' μαστε καλά, πάντα τέτοια. !!!!!!!!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Αμάν! το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό και δεν τις είχα δει, τόπε και το 'κανε το τέρας, τις ανέβασε ... 
η διεύθυνση του κόμβου ζητάει συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση ...  ::   ::  
Σκοπεύω να ηχογραφήσω κάτι κραυγές αύριο από Κεραμεικό ...  :: 

... που είχαμε μείνει;
Ο κόμβος απέκτησε νέο server  ::  
Intel core 2 duo, 2 GB ram, 800 GB HD, 12 GB scsii για cache του SQUID.
Ubuntu Server feisty 7.04

Για δύο ημέρες οι υπηρεσίες θα είναι εκτός για τις δοκιμές.

----------


## senius

> Σκοπεύω να ηχογραφήσω κάτι κραυγές αύριο από Κεραμεικό ...


Καλορίζικός.
Φέρε τον χιλιάρη δίσκο να σου τον γεμίσω, Γιάννη.

Να βάλω κι εγώ καμία υπηρεσία μέσα στον server σου?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Γιάννη βλέπω ότι δεν σε πτοεί ούτε το καλοκαιράκι... αφού έχεις καταφέρει να τα συνδυάσεις όλα και να γίνεσαι και παραγωγικός στο χόμπι μας!

Πιστεύω να βρεθούμε στην Αμάρυνθο κάποιο από τα επόμενα ΣΚ

----------


## acoul

να θυμίσω στον πολυαγαπημένο και μερακλή κομβούχο ότι έχουμε σε εκκρεμότητα και την ανέγερση του κόμβου tzopla τώρα με το καλό που θα γυρίσει και ο άλλος οπαδός των ανοικτών αρχιτεκτονικών από τις κοπελοδιακοπές, στο πλαίσιο slapper<-->ozonet<-->tzopla<-->noisyjohn οπότε μη πιείτε όλες τις ρακές πλήζ !!

----------


## noisyjohn

Ο νέος server είναι up and running με squid, sites, jinzora. Περιμένει ανυπόμονα την εγκατάστασή του στην ταράτσα.  ::  

@ Socrates: θα είμαι αυτό το ΣΚ και άλλα  :: 
@ Acoul: το έχω υπ' όψη μου για μετά τις διακοπές που λόγω πυρκαιών ε.. εκλογών αναβλήθηκαν για τις 20 Σεπτέμβρη. (και θα σε πάω σε ψαρομεζεδάδικο πρώτο. Ακου εκεί.. στου Ψυρρή. ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  ::  )

----------


## noisyjohn

Μόλις ξεκίνησα εκπομπή με το shoutcast (της nullsoft) για stream server σε ubuntu και με player winamp σε windowsXP.  ::  

Μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει ... 
ανοίγουμε από windows media player, winamp, itunes ή ότι άλλο το URL:
http://www.noisyjohn.awmn:8000
τώρα παίζει Faun - Renaissance , θέμα γούστου  ::  

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους δοκιμάσουν ή σχολιάσουν

Υ.Γ. ετοιμάζω script για auto-startup καθώς και /etc/init.d/shoutcast start, restart, stop, Αν κάποιος έχει ήδη ασχοληθεί ας γράψει

----------


## costas43gr

Καλες εκπομπες, περασε τον κι εδω να τον γνωρισουν κι αλλοι... http://www.radio.awmn/

----------


## noisyjohn

Thanks!  ::

----------


## senius

> Μόλις ξεκίνησα εκπομπή με το shoutcast (της nullsoft) για stream server σε ubuntu και με player winamp σε windowsXP.


+++++++ Noisyjohn.

----------


## noisyjohn

Κώστα..
μιά και είσαι 104 hops μακρυά 
πως ακούγεται;  :: 

Υ.Γ.
Θα παίζει εννοείται τη μουσική που μ' αρέσει
rock, jazz, κλασσική και κανένα ethnic
ελληνικό αναρχοσυντηρικοσκυλομπαροκ όχι  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Κώστα..
> μιά και είσαι 104 hops μακρυά 
> πως ακούγεται;


Τέλεια παίζει, αν και 104 hops μακρυά.!!
Να σηκώσω τον *σταθμό F.M.* που είχα στην Πετρούπολη να σου κάνω αναμετάδοση απο τα F.M.?

Εχω βύσμα στον Αρχαιολογικό χώρο της Ακρόπολης, από εκεί θα εκπέμπουν οι *4cx* που θα στήσω για την πάρτη σου.
 ::   ::   ::   :: 

edit: να φέρω και το *μπουζούκι* του nikpan να κάνουμε αναμετάδωση, οπως ...... έπαιζες τότε?
 ::   ::   ::   :: 

*ΔΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ?*

----------


## tripkaos

> www.noisyjohn.awmn:8000


ειναι down?
μυνημα firefox>Αδυναμία σύνδεσης<

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> www.noisyjohn.awmn:8000
> 
> 
> ειναι down?
> μυνημα firefox>Αδυναμία σύνδεσης<


Ηταν down, γιατί ο DNS ήταν down καθώς και ο player στο pc (winamp), 
Και γιατί ο player ήταν down?
Γιατί έκανα τη μ.. να δοκιμάσω διαμόρφωση των tags μέσα στο jinzora μπας και φτιάξουν τα ελληνικά με utf-8. Εγιναν όλα κ.. Νo playlists, no tags+winamp .. no @@
tespa τα συμμάζεψα.
Από αύριο ξεκινάμε με αφιέρωμα Dead Can Dance και βλέπουμε  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Tags και playlists δουλεύουν.
H ζώνη noisyjohn.awmn μεταφέρθηκε στον DNS του server.

Από αύριο φτιάχνω το site του σταθμού http://radio.noisyjohn.awmn με αφιερώσεις και όχι μόνο. Προτάσεις και ιδέες στη σελίδα του site 

Ξεκίνησε με Dead Can Dance, έχουν γράψει ιστορία ... 
enjoy!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30054&sid=8
Αντε καλό ξεκίνημα.Θα έχεις και μικρόφωνο στην εκπομπή?

----------


## noisyjohn

νέο if με geosid (#12481), Αιγάλεω

Εξοπλισμός
Κανένας!
Δοκιμή με το if με alekrem (σε Mikrotik, ap-bridge mode).
Δρομολογούνται με virtual AP κανονικά μέσα από quagga το 10.17.129.66/29 ( με alekrem), και το 10.2.132.245/30 (με geosid)
Απόσταση alekrem - geosid 300 m, απόσταση alekrem - noisyjohn 5 Km
2 ΒΒ συνδέσεις στο ίδιο πιάτο, καλή τρέλλα  ::

----------


## geosid

Η ακροπολη θα φταιει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Μια χαρα δειχνει το 2 σε ενα  ::  

http://10.14.0.1/graphs/iface/wlan2%2Dn ... /daily.gif

----------


## senius

> νέο if με geosid (#12481), Αιγάλεω
> 
> Εξοπλισμός
> Κανένας!


Καλορίζικο.  ::  
Είδες είμαι καλός κουμπάρος.
Ο εξοπλισμός μου αρέσει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Link αλά ....κρέμ ...καλό ακούγεται !!!!
Καλησπέρα Γιάννη και καλορίζικο. Αντε και στο επόμενο. Για να δούμε ...τί θα δούμε (υπομονή ώς το Σάββατο ? ) !!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Η ακροπολη θα φταιει


Μπά, η πανσέληνος πάνω από το Αστεροσκοπείο ... ααουυυυυυ...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Μια χαρα δειχνει το 2 σε ενα  
> 
> http://10.14.0.1/graphs/iface/wlan2%2Dn ... /daily.gif


Οπως έγραψα είναι δοκιμή, θα πρέπει να εξεταστούν και άλλοι παράγοντες όπως το συνολικό throughput. Τα πράγματα δεν θα είναι καθόλου καλά πιστεύω, και γενικά τέτοιες λύσεις δεν εφαρμόζονται σε ΒΒ. Ενα bandwith test από alekrem προς geosid θα δείξει....  ::  
Θα συνεννοηθώ με τον alekrem και βλέπουμε.

----------


## noisyjohn

> .... 
> Καλορίζικο.  
> Είδες είμαι καλός κουμπάρος.
> Ο εξοπλισμός μου αρέσει.


Είναι ο εξοπλισμός των κουτσαμένων μηχανόβιων, όπως εγώ, που δεν ανεβαίνουν στα κεραμίδια ...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Link αλά ....κρέμ ...καλό ακούγεται !!!!
> Καλησπέρα Γιάννη και καλορίζικο. Αντε και στο επόμενο. Για να δούμε ...τί θα δούμε (υπομονή ώς το Σάββατο ? ) !!


Thanks!  ::

----------


## senius

> Link αλά ....κρέμ ...καλό ακούγεται !!!!
> Καλησπέρα Γιάννη και καλορίζικο. Αντε και στο επόμενο. Για να δούμε ...τί θα δούμε (υπομονή ώς το Σάββατο ? ) !!


Ελα ντέ, τι θα δείτε ?

Να είναι καλά ο Γιάννης.

Τον ευχαριστούμε, είναι *ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ*. !!
 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

παπαράτσι και ούζα ... κάποιοι περνούν καλά μου φαίνεται !!

----------


## senius

Αναβαθμήσεις και ξανά αναβαθμήσεις στον κόμβο σου, Γιάννη.  ::  

Αντε MASTER έκπληξη, να δώ που θα φτάσεις....!
 ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αναβαθμήσεις και ξανά αναβαθμήσεις στον κόμβο σου, Γιάννη.  
> 
> Αντε MASTER έκπληξη, να δώ που θα φτάσεις....!


Σου άρεσε η mac address που έψαχνες ε;;  ::  
Είμαι ο πρώτος κόμβος που το γύρισε σε client  ::  

Πριν μία ώρα έσκασε κεραυνός και με πήρε ξώφαλτσα! πρέπει να ήταν πολύ χαμηλά και κοντά.
Κόλλησαν όλα. Ευτυχώς τώρα είναι ΟΚ. Τυχερός ήμουνα.
Το ταρατσο-meeting ισχύει για αύριο

----------


## djbill

> το ταρατσο-meeting ισχύει για αύριο


Για πιο ταρατσο-meeting λες ρε Γιάννη?
Και εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα.

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> το ταρατσο-meeting ισχύει για αύριο
> 
> 
> Για πιο ταρατσο-meeting λες ρε Γιάννη?
> Και εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα.


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ισχύει.!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από djbill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> ...


αύριο έχει BGP fest, να έρθετε εκεί πρώτα και μετά πάμε για κεμπάπ & μπύρες !! (αν και έχω μια ταράτσα και δεν ξέρω πως θα τη χωρέσω στο ηβέντ ...)

----------


## senius

Alex, έλα θα τρελαθείς από ταρατσάδα με την καλύτερη θέα κόμβου κατ' εμέ, με φόντο την Ακρόπολη.

EDIT : Θα διαθέτουμε και *πεταλούδες* σε κλουβί, καθώς και ... καψούλια...!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

εχουμε και λέμε
ΒGP fest
κεμπάπ
μπύρες
ταρατσάδα
βροχή με κεραυνούς
πεταλούδες
1 κλουβί
αλλαγή καρτών στο router
αλλαγη 2 connectors
μεταφορά 2 πιάτων
καψούλια

ενδιαφέρουσα ημέρα  ::   ::  

... και όπως βλέπετε στη φώτο, η θέα της Ακρόπολης από τον κόμβο είναι εξαιρετική  :: 

*EDIT* το ΒGP fest είναι στις 17:30π.μ. τα προλαβαίνουμε όλα

----------


## senius

> εχουμε και λέμε
> ΒGP fest
> κεμπάπ
> μπύρες
> ταρατσάδα
> βροχή με κεραυνούς
> πεταλούδες
> 1 κλουβί
> αλλαγή καρτών στο router
> ...


Αξια η μέρα.  ::  

Ξεσκουριάσαμε.!!
 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Βοήθησε και η μέρα.

Μπράβο Γιάννη, το διασκεδάσαμε.  ::

----------


## acoul

μόλις που προλάβατε ... έξω ρίχνει καρέκλες !! άξιοι ... προσοχή στις γωνίες .. γυρνάνε με τον αέρα !! εγώ ετοιμάζω ένα AP για τον virtual όλη μέρα με OpenWRT ... του λόγου του αληθές:

----------


## nikpanGR

Νoisy,senius,είσαστε για δέσιμο......
Νoisy περιμένω τηλέφωνο για να μιλήσουμε για τις εκπομπές.....Δεν το ξέχασα!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Νoisy,senius,είσαστε για δέσιμο......
> Νoisy περιμένω τηλέφωνο για να μιλήσουμε για τις εκπομπές.....Δεν το ξέχασα!!!!!!!!!!


όλα αυτά γιατί δεν μας άρεσε το προηγούμενο στήσιμο
για δέσιμο; μπααα σώπα καλέ  ::  

Δεν έχω λόγια να ευχαριστήσω το φίλο τον Κώστα,
ήταν δουλείες που ήταν αδύνατον να τις κάνω μόνος... ελπίζω να το ανταποδώσω ( μόλις γίνει καλύτερα το ποδαράκι  ::  )
Η Yagi είναι με κουτί πατέντα. Πρόκειται για σύνδεση τοπικού δικτύου με γείτονα στη πλατεία. δουλεύει με ένα indoor level one WAP0006 με POE.

Οσο για τις εκπομπές δεν το ξέχασα Νίκο, θα τα πούμε μεσοβδόμαδα  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

μετά την αντικατάσταση του κεραυνόπληκτου μόντεμ ο squid proxy (10.2.132.2) 
είναι και πάλι up με την γνωστή αξιοπιστία του  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Αντικαταστάθηκαν και 2 νερόπληκτοι connectors

Hotspot UP!
δύο if σε bridge mode
SSID:
awmn-4462-ap1 (sector pac-wireless 16 dB)
awmn-4462-ap2 (sector ferimex 12 dB) 
Awmn + Internet 1 Mbps
... σύντομα και e-mail ..

----------


## senius

> SSID:
> awmn-4462-ap1 (sector pac-wireless 16 dB)
> awmn-4462-ap2 (sector ferimex 12 dB)


Λόγω *admin*  που είμαι σε κάποιους κόμβους Γιάννη, *δες* τα αποτελέσματα των δυο ap που έχεις και πες μου .... αποτελέσματα.

Προσοχή το scan είναι λίγο μακρυά από αυτό που περίμενες και πίστευες, .... ότι τα κατευθυνόμενα *ap* σου έφταναν.!!

Δες :

----------


## noisyjohn

::   ::  
τόσο μακρυά φτάνει η χάρη μου;  :: 
είχες δίκιο ... @@τες κάρτες !

----------


## noisyjohn

Παράκληση για όσους αναγνωρίσουν σε κάποια από τις MAC address τη συσκευή τους

00:02:72:65:94:C9
00:14:A5:AC:36:CC
00:11:6B:3B:0B:32
00:19:7D:28:A2:C7
00:1D :: 9:12:97:41
00:13:02:4E:EC:10
00:11:F9:FD:3B:45
00:11:6B:3B:0B:32
00:13:CE:9A:9F:7B

Να σταματήσουν το παιχνίδι δοκιμών με connect -disconnect κάθε 20-60 δευτερόλεπτα.

Τα δύο access points δεν είναι πεδίο βολών και ασκήσεων. Στο log δεν μπορώ να δώ πλέον τίποτα άλλο από connect, disconnect, dhp assign κλπ 
Τα AP έχουν στηθεί για 2 λόγους:
1. Εξυπηρέτηση hot-spot για την περιοχή της πλατείας Θησείου και για όσους από το awmn θέλουν το καφέ τους παρέα με το αγαπημένο μας σπορ. To αναγνωριστικό (SSID)είναι *awmn-4462-freespot* και για τα δύο AP
2. Eξυπηρέτηση client της περιοχής γιά όποιον και όποτε...
To αναγνωριστικά (SSID) είναι a*wmn-4462-clients-1* (πρός Κεραμεικό) και *awmn-4462-clients-2* (Προς Μοναστηράκι)

Το τι χρειάζεται για την σύνδεση είναι δηλωμένο στη σελίδα του κόμβου στο wind:
internet http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4462
ασύρματο http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4462

----------


## yang

Γιάννη, το link με ximpatzis είναι κάτω απο το Σάββατο, είναι κάτι απο την πλευρά σου?

----------


## senius

> Γιάννη, το link με ximpatzis είναι κάτω απο το Σάββατο, είναι κάτι απο την πλευρά σου?


Θα αλλαχτεί το πρεσαριστό feeder που έχει υπόνοιες νερομλουμ, και θα δούμε.

Μην κάνετε τρύπες πίσω από τα feeder εσείς και μετά νa λέτε τι φταίει.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Γιάννη, το link με ximpatzis είναι κάτω απο το Σάββατο, είναι κάτι απο την πλευρά σου?


έ ... κάτι ψαράκια βρήκαν τη θέση τους, μεταφέρθηκαν από το feeder στη γυάλα...  ::  
ούτε τα νέα του κόμβου μου δεν βλέπω ... είμαι απαράδεκτος  :: 

_Νέοι γείτονες από Ζωγράφου:_

miketzav http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13550
gkarad http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10634

Καλώς ήλθατε στη γειτονιά του Θησείου  :: 

σύνολο γειτόνων 8. Happy routing !

----------


## noisyjohn

> .....Μην κάνετε τρύπες πίσω από τα feeder εσείς και μετά νa λέτε τι φταίει.


για αυτό τις συγκεκριμένες τρύπες τις λέμε σενιότρυπες για να ξεχωρίζουν  ::

----------


## panxan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yang
> 
> Γιάννη, το link με ximpatzis είναι κάτω απο το Σάββατο, είναι κάτι απο την πλευρά σου?
> 
> 
> έ ... κάτι ψαράκια βρήκαν τη θέση τους, μεταφέρθηκαν από το feeder στη γυάλα...  
> ούτε τα νέα του κόμβου μου δεν βλέπω ... είμαι απαράδεκτος 
> 
> _Νέοι γείτονες από Ζωγράφου:_
> ...


Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε για το καλοσώρισμα  ::  
Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο...
Ναι μεν κάναμε εμείς την συνενόηση, αλλά στον κόμβο του ...
miketzav http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13550 κάναμε την σύνδεση.
Για να μην μπερδέψουμε και τους φίλους.  ::  
Παναγιώτης
Υ.Σ. Αν μπορείς βάλτο και στο wind  ::

----------


## djbill

*Χρόνια πολλά Γιάννη να χαίρεσαι τη γιορτή σου και να σε χαιρόμαστε.*

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά βρέ Γιάννη αν και ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί είσαι Noisy !!!  ::   ::   ::  Nά' σαι καλά και άς κάνεις ..θόρυβο.

----------


## nikpanGR

Xρονια καλά........να μείνεις έτσι όπως είσαι.....αναρχοσκεπτικιστής επαναστάτης με καπιταλιστικές τάσεις...χεχεχεχε.ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ....Σου επισυνάπτω τι θα ήθελα εγώ για δώρο να σου κάνω.....  ::   ::

----------


## commando

χρονια πολλα

----------


## gkarad

Χρόνια Πολλά και Ευτυχισμένα.

----------


## panxan

Χρόνια πολλά Γιάννη με υγεία σε εσένα και στην οικογένειά σου

----------


## acoul

Θησείο rulez !! πάντα χαρές και ... μουσικές !!

----------


## noisyjohn

> Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε για το καλοσώρισμα  
> Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο...
> Ναι μεν κάναμε εμείς την συνενόηση, αλλά στον κόμβο του ...
> miketzav http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13550 κάναμε την σύνδεση.
> Για να μην μπερδέψουμε και τους φίλους.  
> Παναγιώτης
> Υ.Σ. Αν μπορείς βάλτο και στο wind


Sorry για το λάθος, κεκτημένη ταχύτητα  ::  (πάντως από συνενόηση καλά πήγαμε !  ::  )

miketzav http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13550
Wind OK

----------


## noisyjohn

@
panxan
djbill
klarabel
nikpanGR (αναρχοσκεπτικιστής επαναστάτης με καπιταλιστικές τάσεις  ::   ::   ::  )
commando
gkarad
acoul

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, 
εύχομαι με τη σειρά μου όμορφο 2008 και δημιουργικό  ::

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά Γιάννη.
Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.

(*Ποστ* από το νοσοκομείο με mini laptop.)

----------


## noisyjohn

http://www.tripradio.gr
Internet radio station
και τί δουλειά έχει με το awmn? Ενας από τους παρέα του σταθμού είναι η αφεντιά μου (τεχνικός διευθυντής σε σταθμό τριών ατόμων ντε! ), έ ... τα ακουμπήσαμε και στην ΑΕΠΙ,
Φυσικά ο σταθμός http://radio.noisyjohn.awmn είναι σε συνεργασία.
Τέσπα, βάζουμε καλή μουσική πιστεύω ...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> έ ... τα ακουμπήσαμε και στην ΑΕΠΙ
> 
> 
> Χρειάζεται να πληρώσουμε όσοι έχουμε σταθμούς; 
> Με ανησύχησες τώρα με αυτό.


άμα βγαίνεις στο internet ....
Και ειδικά άμα έχεις site. Τότε θα πρέπει να έχεις ειδικό banner - αναγνωριστικό που στο δίνει η ΑΕΠΙ
Τέσπα, αν δεν έχεις site οι πιθανότητες δεν είναι πολλές, αν όμως έχεις μπορεί να βρεθεί κάποιος καλοθελητής ...
Για ένα χρόνο κοστίζει 1000 ευρώ .. δεν είναι και λίγα ...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## dalex

...

----------


## senius

*The John is the best.....*

Το κέντρο Αθήνας, η Athens Center, σηκώνει υπηρεσίες μοναδικές.  ::  

Πριν εναν χρόνο η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή δεν είχε τίποτα.

*Μπράβο Γιάννη*.

Την περιοχή του ΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ κέντρου Αθήνας την καταφέραμε και οι 3 κόμβοι ( senius, noisyjohn, djbill), να είναι απο τις ισχυρότερες. 

Αν νομίζει κάποιος οτι λέω αρλούμπες ας το ποστάρει στην σελίδα μου.

Δυνατά, έτσι.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> *The John is the best.....*
> 
> Το κέντρο Αθήνας, η Athens Center, σηκώνει υπηρεσίες μοναδικές.  
> 
> Πριν εναν χρόνο η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή δεν είχε τίποτα.
> 
> *Μπράβο Γιάννη*.
> 
> Την περιοχή του ΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ κέντρου Αθήνας την καταφέραμε και οι 3 κόμβοι ( senius, noisyjohn, djbill), να είναι απο τις ισχυρότερες. 
> ...


nikpangr?

----------


## senius

nikpangr..... Παραπονιάρη, μας εγκατέλειψες.  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> ...Τέσπα, αν δεν έχεις site οι πιθανότητες δεν είναι πολλές, αν όμως έχεις μπορεί να βρεθεί κάποιος καλοθελητής ...
> 
> 
> Δεν βγαίνει στο Internet, είναι για «εσωτερική κατανάλωση». Βέβαια όπως το θέτεις, τίθεται ένα ζήτημα με τα τουνέλια   
> Από σελίδα μόνο αυτήν την λιτή σελιδούλα του Icecast έχω.
> 
> 
> ...


Αμα δεν βγαίνεις άστο .. «εσωτερική κατανάλωση»  ::  
"Μιας και μιλάμε για hobby ..." : είναι μέσα άλλοι δύο "τρελλοί" χειρότεροι από μένα ... Ασε ... πάμε για donate με μπλουζάκια και κουπάκια  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

@ nikpangr



> nikpangr..... Παραπονιάρη, μας εγκατέλειψες.


Καλά σου λέει ...  :: 
εμείς θα τα πούμε από κοντά (... και πολλά  ::  )

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> http://www.tripradio.gr
> Internet radio station
> 
> Τέσπα, βάζουμε καλή μουσική πιστεύω ...
> 
> 
> Γαμάτη, φτιάχτηκα!
> ...


hehe ...  ::  Θα τα πούμε σύντομα ..
όσο για τους νεότερους ψυχή έχουν μπόλικη, τσίγκλισμα θέλουν ..  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> @ nikpangr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> nikpangr..... Παραπονιάρη, μας εγκατέλειψες. 
> ...


Eγω δεν σας εγκατέλειψα..επικοινωνώ συνέχεια μαζί σας....έχω ζητήσει πάνω απο 10 φορές να επαναλάβουμε την συνάντηση στα σπιτάκια....αλλά......έχετε μείνει στα λόγια.....μάλλον βολευτήκατε με τα voip...kai to msn ...αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό η κακό....Πάντως έχετε υπ όψιν σας ...αν δεν είχα κάνει την συνάντηση εκείνη στα σπιτάκια ακόμα θα ψαχνόσαστε who is who.....η λέω ψέμματα????
Απλα πιστεύω οτι βολευτήκατε και δεν ενδιαφέρεστε πλέον για τις συναντήσεις.....έχω άδικο?  ::  
Αλλα μην ξεχνάτε το δίκτυο είναι δίκτυο ανθρώπων όχι μόνο μηχανών και traffic.......
Nai παραπονιέμαι......  ::   ::

----------


## panxan

> ... όσο για τους νεότερους ψυχή έχουν μπόλικη, τσίγκλισμα θέλουν .. .


Ελήφθει - Κατενοήθει  ::

----------


## acoul

@nikpangr: θα παίξει Τέλης κατά το τέλος του μήνα ... !!

----------


## senius

> nikpangr..... Παραπονιάρη, μας εγκατέλειψες.


Βρέ παραπονιάρη Νίκο με την καλή έννοια, γι' αυτό σε αγάπησα.  ::  
*Εφυγες και μας λείπεις*.
Φυσικά και ήσουν κι εσύ κόμβος κορμός του Κέντρου Αθήνας.
Αν θυμάσαι φτιάξαμε λινκ και forum μαζί.
Οι εμπειρίες ήταν και θα είναι μοναδικές μαζί σου nikpan.
Ολα τα βασικά περί διαδρομών link μαζί δεν τα κάναμε?
Μαζί πάλι στα ΜΑΓΑΖΑΚΙΑ θα τα πούμε.
Λείπει ο 4ος κόμβος και η παρέα του.
Κι ας μην το έχεις καταλάβει φίλε nikpanGR.
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.sos.awmn/viewforum.php?f=13Γιάννη όταν μπορέσεις βάλε πληροφορίες και εδώ.....
 ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> http://www.sos.awmn/viewforum.php?f=13Γιάννη όταν μπορέσεις βάλε πληροφορίες και εδώ.....


βάλαμε, βάλαμε ...  ::  
έχεις pm

----------


## noisyjohn

Μετά από 3 μήνες αποχή επανέρχομαι δριμύτερος... για να εξηγούμαι 
15 μέρες τεμπελιά
2 μήνες ραδιόφωνο στο internet (όπως καταλαβαίνετε 2 hobby τέτοιου είδους δεν χωράνε ... )
1 1/2 μήνας ζαβλάκωμα (αυχενικό ...) χωρίς οδήγημα, απότομες σκάλες, ταράτσα ... τέσπα συνήλθα, όλα καλά
... και βέβαια πάνω από όλα μου έλειψε η παρέα του ΑWMN, το Μικρό Γαλατικό Χωρίο και η φαγωμάρα του, οπότε radio τέλος ...

Ανέβηκα ταράτσα, φτιάχνω τα προβλήματα του κόμβου, καλώς σας βρήκα, 
... και λέω να μην το ξανακάνω
welcome back to noise !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## panxan

Welcome back great John

----------


## noisyjohn

hehe ...
Thanks!

----------


## nikpanGR

καλως ξαναήλθες  ::  .ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείς ξέρεις....

----------


## klarabel

Εγώ νόμιζα πώς έλειπες εκτός των ..τοιχών !!!!! Καλώς ήλθες Γιάννη. !!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Τα access points είναι down λόγω αλλαγής κάρτας οπότε άλλη μία από τα ίδια ...
ξανά bridge τις κάρτες, hotspot, virtual ap's ...  ::

----------


## panxan

> Τα access points είναι down λόγω αλλαγής κάρτας οπότε άλλη μία από τα ίδια ...
> ξανά bridge τις κάρτες, hotspot, virtual ap's ...


  ::   ::   ::  
Πες μας τι θες Γιάννο να κανονισουμε να έρθουμε (τρίτο πρόσωπο μπας και βοηθήσει και κανείς άλλος  ::  )

----------


## senius

Γιάννη wellcome back.

Να σου κανονίσω κανένα b.b. link ακόμα, τώρα που πήρες φόρα?

Υπάρχουν αρκετά ανοιχτά που θέλουν κουμπαριές.
 ::

----------


## acoul

δεν είπαμε να ψήσουμε τον παπά και να στήσουμε πάνω τέρμα στο καμπαναριό;

----------


## noisyjohn

αφού μπαΐλντισα αρκετά, ετοίμασα την τελική αναβάθμιση του κόμβου, με πιό ισχυρή mobo (είναι up αλλά θα χρειαστεί επανεγκατάσταση ΜΤ) 
+ router board MT 132 με 2 atheros για τους clients. 
+ 1 IF sector για το hot spot.
ώρα 11:10 Ανεβαίνουμε ταράτσα με ποιόν άλλον? με senius.
Ο κόμβος θα ειναι down από τις 13:00 μέχρι τις 15:00 (ελπίζω..)

Ευχηθείτε μας καλή ηλιοθεραπεία..  ::

----------


## senius

> ώρα 11:10 Ανεβαίνουμε ταράτσα με ποιόν άλλον? με senius.
> Ο κόμβος θα ειναι down από τις 13:00 μέχρι τις 15:00 (ελπίζω..)
> 
> Ευχηθείτε μας καλή ηλιοθεραπεία..


Up and running!!!!!

Σφαίρα το εργαλείο.  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Επειτα από την αναβάθμιση του router σε tualatin , έπρεπε να κάνουμε service στο θηρίο, ... τους ιστούς του noisyjohn.

Ετσι χθες Σάββατο παρέα με τους noisyjohn & Chrisov,.... τρέχαμε τον .... noisyjohn πάνω - κάτω.  ::   ::   ::  

Κεντραρίσματα και service παντού.

Tnx noisy.
Περάσαμε τέλεια.

Noisyjohn rulez. 
 ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Επειδή το τελευταίο διάστημα βλέπω αρκετή συζήτηση για "Athens Center" και μάλιστα σερβιρισμένη με "πίσσα και πούπουλα", έχω να πω τα εξής (περιττά μάλλον για όσους με ξέρουν)

Ο κόμβος noisyjohn #4462 κλείνει τα 2 χρόνια τον επόμενο μήνα και ήταν ο πρώτος κόμβος στην περιοχή (thanks to awmn που πύκνωσε αρκετά ώστε να βγω απο την κατάσταση αναμονής)
Απο τότε και μέσα πάντα στις δυνατότητες του διαθέσιμου χρόνου, πέρα απο το χόμπυ, έγινε κάθε προσπάθεια τα ifs να είναι σε σωστή λειτουργία και επιλεγμένα για την καλύτερη λειτουργία του awmn.

Τα όσα γράφτηκαν για έλεγχο traffic δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με τον κόμβο. Ο #4462 αποτελεί μέρος του awmn σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του και μόνο. Η γεωγραφική του θέση σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν του δίνει πρόσθετο προσδιορισμό (κοινώς , δεν είναι σκόπια..)
Εαν πέρα απο την προσπάθεια σωστής λειτουργίας, εντοπιστεί κάποια αστοχία routing, ή οτι άλλο παρακαλώ να μου γνωστοποιηθεί και θα κάνω οτι μπορώ για να την διορθώσω.

εκ της θορυβο-διευθύνσεως

----------


## acoul

Γιάννη, δεν φωνάζεις τον Περικλή για καμιά εκπομπούλα ... τι λες;

----------


## geosid

Γιαννη καλημερα και χρονια πολλα . εχεις καμια ιδεα γιατι ειναι κατω το λινκ με nooli ?

----------


## acoul

Χρόνια πολλά Γιάννη !!!

----------


## noisyjohn

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και με υγεία

Είμαι εδώ, έστω και δια της απουσίας  ::  

δυστυχώς μου είχε μείνει ελάχιστος χρόνος για άδεια και για την κλασσική ταρατσάδα ... αν ανέβει λιιιγο η θερμοκρασία, θα ανέβω!
(πάντως δεν είναι θέμα router ή κάρτας)
@ acoul : το είδα φίλε, thanks, θα το έχω υπ' όψιν 

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους μας

----------


## senius

> δυστυχώς μου είχε μείνει ελάχιστος χρόνος για άδεια και για την κλασσική ταρατσάδα ... αν ανέβει λιιιγο η θερμοκρασία, θα ανέβω!


Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά, με υγεία.
Γιάννη, έρχομαι..... και με *-* βαθμούς για πάρτη σου..
 ::   ::

----------


## senius

::

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά, λόγω της ημέρας.

Σήμερα το πρωί με αρκετά χάλια καιρό, ανεβήκαμε με τον Γιάννη στην πανέμορφη ταράτσα του, για συντήρηση του κόμβου.
Γυρίσαμε 4 πιάτα ανάποδα και κεντράραμε όλα τα λίνκ (8 σε σύνολο).

Στην προσπάθεια αυτή, βγάλαμε και *νέο λινκ* με τον Γιώργο Openhaimer #3990  ::  
Παίρνει αρκετή βελτίωση από την μεριά του Γιώργου, ακόμα δεν ανέβηκε στην ταράτσα του.  ::  
Αντε, να ανεβαίνει το κέντρο Αθήνας....

Περάσαμε υπέροχα.
Tnx Γιάννη.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά, λόγω της ημέρας.
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωί με αρκετά χάλια καιρό, ανεβήκαμε με τον Γιάννη στην πανέμορφη ταράτσα του, για συντήρηση του κόμβου.
> Γυρίσαμε 4 πιάτα ανάποδα και κεντράραμε όλα τα λίνκ (8 σε σύνολο).
> 
> Στην προσπάθεια αυτή, βγάλαμε και *νέο λινκ* με τον Γιώργο Openhaimer #3990  
> Παίρνει αρκετή βελτίωση από την μεριά του Γιώργου, ακόμα δεν ανέβηκε στην ταράτσα του.  
> Αντε, να ανεβαίνει το κέντρο Αθήνας....
> 
> ...


εκανα πολυ καλή επίβλεψη (οχι θα τον αφηνα  ::  )
λιμνουλες τα feeder, αυριο πάμε στην μελισσοκομική για καπάκια !  ::

----------


## senius

Τελικά δεν συμφέρω.

Αν ειναι να πηγαίνω κάπου και να χρεώνεστε με νέα link, ας αφήσω τότε τις επισκέψεις στα κεραμίδια.
 :: 
Χάλασε και το καλάμι ψαρέματος.

Ευτυχώς θα φάω σαλιγκάρια τσάμπα, σήμερα.
 ::

----------


## noisyjohn

αν σε άφηνα θα είχει γεμίσει η ταράτσα με 20 πιάτα  ::

----------


## gkarad

Πολύ καλά κάνατε αλλά το δικό μου link κατέληξε με CCQ 15  ::  
προσπαθήστε πάλι σας παρακαλώ....  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Αγοράστηκαν και αντικαταστάθηκαν 3 feeder τώρα το βράδυ.

Κεντραρίστηκε καλύτερα το λινκ με τον Openhaimer.

Επίσης ενεργοποιήθηκε ξανά και το μπουρί λινκ με τον pouran. Περιμένουμε κι από τον Παναγιώτη ρύθμιση καλυτερη. Ξεκίνησε η μόνιμη κίνηση απο Ανω Λιόσια.  ::  

Την Κυριακή θα γίνουν και κεντραρίσματα στο λινκ με pankarad.

Tnx Γιάννη, μου άρεσε το τοπίο μέσα στο βράδυ.
 ::

----------


## gkarad

> Την Κυριακή θα γίνουν και κεντραρίσματα στο λινκ με pankarad.


Αναμένω εναγωνίως  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Την Κυριακή θα γίνουν και κεντραρίσματα στο λινκ με pankarad.
> 
> 
> Αναμένω εναγωνίως


@gkarad για έλα την Κυριακή το πρωί, να δεις τις αλλαγές, να βάλεις και κανένα χεράκι για τα νέα λινκ που θα σηκωθούν...... και ασε τα λόγια.  ::  
Οι ιστοί στον κόμβο μέχρι τώρα έγιναν *3* και μίκρυναν.

Δυστυχώς έχετε μπλέξει με τον τρελό noisyjohn.
Δες βάζουμε πλέον photo, μας την πέσανε τα άρματα.
 ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, καλό μήνα & καλό καλοκαίρι.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό από την πιο όμορφη ταράτσα της Αττικής με φόντο την Ακρόπολη, έγιναν αρκετές αλλαγές στον κόμβο του Γιάννη.

Αγοράστηκαν και αλλάχτηκαν ολα τα feeder του κόμβου με Interline Feeder VH-5Ghz 10dBi.
http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=164
Είναι τα μόνα που έδειξαν ότι άντεξαν 4 χρόνια τώρα.

Εγινε αναβάθμιση στο ταρατσοπισι με RouterOS *v3.22 x86*
H quagga απαντάει πλέων : 

```
Hello,this is Quagga (version 0.99.16)
```

Εγιναν κεντραρίσματα και τοποθετήθηκαν τα πιάτα σε νέες θέσεις, ως χιλιομετρικής απόστασης και οπτικής επαφής.

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους Γιάννηδες.
 ::  :: 

Εκ των διαχειριστών.

Edit: Ψήνω τον Γιάννη για νέα λινκ, να δουμε....
 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## noisyjohn

Ο Κόμβος Noisyjohn #4462, σήμερα:

Εξοπλισμός:
Main Server PC DELL Pentium III 800mHZ toualadin, ram 256 mb clock 333, C.F. 256 Mb, 2x Routerboard mini pci 4x, 8x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, 2x Level One pci (atheros) wnc-0300 802.11b, 2x pci Intel PRO Ethernet, 1x agp graphic card Ati 128, Kαλώδιο LMR-400, 3x Switch Asus X100 Δίκτυο x5 lan.

Κεραίες:
Μονoσωλήνιος ιστός 3.80 m 2", με τρεις βοηθητικούς ιστούς 1.5" σε διάταξη αστέρα, Μονoσωλήνιος ιστός 2.5 m 1.5", 6 Πιάτα αλουμινίου Gilbertini 80CM, 1 Πιάτο Αλουμινίου 60CM, 1x Πιάτο αλουμινίου Gilbertini 1,05 m, 1 x omni SECTOR 12-90, 1 x omni SECTOR 16-90, 6x επεκτάσεις ιστού & πιάτων , 8x feeder Inderline 5 giga, 1x feeder nvak 5 giga, 8x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm και 8 εντατήρες

Λειτουργικό :
MikroTik RouterOS V2.9.27 with Quagga version 0.99.17 και σύντομα σε 5rc10.

Υποστήριξη :
Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS 1000VA, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος. 

Σελίδα forum Κόμβου : http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=20582&page=1

Traffic κόμβου : 
Wireless : http://10.2.132.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.djbill.awmn:8080/ 
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.nasos765.awmn:8080/


B.B. Link :
Noisyjohn (#4462) ---> alekrem (#3773) Αιγάλεω
Noisyjohn (#4462) ---> azisi (#3183) Αμπελόκηποι
Noisyjohn (#4462) ---> PoURaN24 (#6401) Αχαρναι
Noisyjohn (#4462) ---> djbill (#10787) Βοτανικός
Noisyjohn (#4462) ---> noolis (#13906) Ανω Κυψέλη
Noisyjohn (#4462) ---> miketzav (#13550) Ζωγράφου
Noisyjohn (#4462) ---> gkarad (#10634) Ζωγράφου
Noisyjohn (#4462) ---> Openhaimer (#3990) Περιστέρι
Noisyjohn (#4462) ---> SV1EGD (#18606) Αγια Βαρβάρα Αιγάλεω

AP : awmn-4462-ap
Συχνότητα :2422 


Υπηρεσίες:
VOIP (wireless):44621 site: http://www.noisyjohn.awmn
awmn streaming http://radio.noisyjohn.awmn, internet streaming http://www.wasteland.gr

----------


## senius

> Ο Κόμβος Noisyjohn #4462, σήμερα:
> 
> Εξοπλισμός:
> Main Server PC DELL Pentium III 800mHZ toualadin, ram 256 mb clock 333, C.F. 256 Mb, 2x Routerboard mini pci 4x, 8x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, 2x Level One pci (atheros) wnc-0300 802.11b, 2x pci Intel PRO Ethernet, 1x agp graphic card Ati 128, Kαλώδιο LMR-400, 3x Switch Asus X100 Δίκτυο x5 lan.
> 
> Κεραίες:
> Μονoσωλήνιος ιστός 3.80 m 2", με τρεις βοηθητικούς ιστούς 1.5" σε διάταξη αστέρα, Μονoσωλήνιος ιστός 2.5 m 1.5", 6 Πιάτα αλουμινίου Gilbertini 80CM, 1 Πιάτο Αλουμινίου 60CM, 1x Πιάτο αλουμινίου Gilbertini 1,05 m, 1 x omni SECTOR 12-90, 1 x omni SECTOR 16-90, 6x επεκτάσεις ιστού & πιάτων , 8x feeder Inderline 5 giga, 1x feeder nvak 5 giga, 8x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm και 8 εντατήρες
> 
> Λειτουργικό :
> ...


Γιάννη πραγματικά ίσως ο πιο πλούσιος κόμβος από *θέα* και όχι μόνο, σου βγάζω το καπέλο.!! Ας δώσουμε μια διαχρονική διαδρομή της ταράτσας by Θησείο :


#Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna ver2 1.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna ver2 2.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna ver2 3.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna ver2 5.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna ver2 6.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna ver2 7.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna ver2 8.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 1.jpg 

#Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 3.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 4.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 5.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 8.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 10.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 11.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 13.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 12.jpg 

#Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 14.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 22.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 24.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 27.jpg#Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 29.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 32.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 34 & senius.jpg#Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 30.jpg

Τα σχόλια τα αφήνω σε εσάς.....!!

----------


## tsatasos

Πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδιά, μπράβο.

...και με πολύ καλή θέα...

----------


## senius

> .... Ας δώσουμε μια διαχρονική διαδρομή της ταράτσας by Θησείο ....





> Πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδιά, μπράβο.
> ...και με πολύ καλή θέα...


Και όχι μόνο.

Πάνε χρόνια αν δείτε και καταλάβετε την διαδρομή των φώτο. Ο Γιάννης σαν άνθρωπος και σαν κόμβος του AWMN είναι πραγματικά ένας μύθος. Όταν πριν 4.5 χρόνια γνώρισα τον Γιάννη Noisyjohn, είχε 3 λίνκ αν θυμάμαι, και το τέταρτο το φτιάξαμε με τον κόμβο senius, .... μετά λόγω διαδρομών και απαιτήσεων ταρατσών, διακόψαμε το link με senius και φτιάξαμε την μαγική διαδρομή Noisyjohn-djbill. Έκτοτε φτιάξαμε και τα υπόλοιπα λινκ του, σήμερα 9 λινκ, για να είναι ο Noisyjohn ... τουμπαλιν. Σε όλο το χρονικό διάστημα των 4ων ετών, δεν χρειάστηκε καμία συντήρηση, όσο κι αν επιμείναμε. Απλά όποτε ανεβήκαμε στην μαγική αυτή ταράτσα, σηκώσαμε και νέο λινκ.
Παραθέτω προσωπικές στιγμές από τα εγκαίνια του radio wasteland. Πραγματικά μαγικές στιγμές των εποχών:

Photo wasteland0.jpg Photo wasteland1.jpg Photo wasteland4.jpg Photo wasteland5.jpg Photo wasteland6.jpg Photo wasteland8.jpg Photo wasteland9.jpg Photo wasteland11.jpg Photo wasteland12.jpg Photo wasteland15.jpg Photo wasteland17.jpg

----------


## noisyjohn

πράγματι, και σε ευχαριστώ κώστα για τις όμορφες δημοσιεύσεις ... σημερα αξιολογώ τις μέρες του awmn και του radio wasteland σαν από τις καλυτερές μου, μετα την οικογένεια και τους φίλους (την δουλειά δεν την αξιολογώ χεχε ... )

----------


## MAuVE

Πολύ πατενταδόρικος ο τρισωλήνιος ιστός. 

Ποιός είχε την έμπνευση;

----------


## senius

> Πολύ πατενταδόρικος ο τρισωλήνιος ιστός. 
> Ποιός είχε την έμπνευση;


Την έμπνευση για το ιστό την είχαν πριν 6 χρόνια, ο Γιάννης Noisyjohn, με τον γιό του Μίλτο slapper !

#Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 22.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 23.jpg

Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να προσέξετε στις άνωθεν photo, είναι ότι υπάρχουν μηχανισμοί και ντίζες, έτσι ώστε να ρυθμίζουν τις οριζόντιες μοίρες (από την βάση του ιστού) στα πιάτα και στην ομνι, χωρίς να βάλουμε σκάλα.  :: 
Επίσης οι δύο omni sector, από τους μηχανισμούς που διαθέτει ο τρισωλήνιος, κατεβαίνουν ή ξανά ανεβαίνουν, αλλάζουν μοίρες εκπομπής για πλάκα ... στον ιστό, χωρίς χρήση σκάλας.  ::  Αρκεί να έχεις *μαλλιά*.... !
Μας αρέσει η ξεκούραση.

#Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 12.jpg #Noisyjohn (#4462) antenna 13.jpg



> 11/04/2007
> Η sector στήθηκε με τον εξής τρόπο:
> Οπως μία παλιά Ελληνική ταινία, οπου έπεφτε το αεροπλάνο, και η Βλαχοπούλου τράβαγε τον Εξαρχάκο απο τα μαλλιά απο τον φόβο της και ο Εξαρχάκος φώναζε : *τράβα μαλλί... ανεβαίνουμε*, και όσο τράβαγε το μαλλί του, τόσο ανέβαινε το αεροπλάνο.
> Ετσι ανέβηκε η sector στην κορυφή του ιστού.
> 
> Να' ναι καλά ο Γιάννης με τις πατέντες του.


Πάντως στα 6 χρόνια ο αναφερόμενος ιστός, απέδειξε ότι είναι τουμπαλίν, και όχι μόνο.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Πολύ καλό, 

Μια απορία μόνο, επακόλουθη της επισήμανσής σου.

Μετράω 4 πιάτα σε 3 άξονες περιστροφής.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι 2 από τα 4 έχουν fixed αζιμουθιακή διαφορά;

----------


## noisyjohn

Ο κόμβος του noisyjohn σταματά σε λίγο καιρό την λειτουργία του.
o κόμβος συμπλήρωσε 6 χρόνια λειτουργίας πλέον, και η κοινότητα του AWMN ήταν μία όμορφη εμπειρία.

Στο διάστημα αυτό ομως και κυρίως τον τελευταίο καιρό υπήρχαν αρκετές αντιδράσεις από την γειτονιά ((κυρίως για την αισθητική του κόμβου σε διατηρητέο σπίτι) ) που μας κούρασαν αφάνταστα, εμένα και την οικογένειά μου. Η γκρίνια είναι κακή παρέα, καταληγει σε στασιμότητα, κούραση και φθορά.
Οταν ξεκίνησα τον κόμβο υπήρχε ενθουσιασμός και δραστηριότητα από τα μέλη του AWMN και από εμένα. Στο πέρασμα του χρόνου όμως βλέπω επίσης οτι και η κατάσταση του AWMN δεν είναι ίδια με αυτή που γνώριζα.

Η απόφαση να σταματήσω τον κόμβο ήταν δύσκολη αλλά είναι οριστική. Τι να πρωτογράψω ύστερα από έξι χρόνια.. κανένα κείμενο δεν θα ήταν αρκετό.

Ξέρω οτι ο κόμβος έχει καλή συμβολή στο AWMN από την άλλη ομως δεν μπορεί ο κόμβος να είναι πηγη διενέξεων με την γειτονιά. Τον τελευταίο καιρο μάλιστα η συντονιστική επιτροπή κατοίκων με υποχρέωσε νατους ανεβάσω στην ταράτσα για να μετρήσουν την ακτινοβολία.

Η αναστάτωση από την διακοπή του κόμβου ξέρω οτι είναι αρκετή και με λυπεί, μιά και γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι τον κόπο που έχει το στήσιμο και η λειτουργία ενός κόμβου.Ο
κόμβος περνάει στην ιστορία, εμείς πάμε μπροστά!

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαίτερα τους γείτονες ερασιτέχνες που συμμετείχαν με το μεράκι τους γιά την σύνδεση του κόμβου στο AWMN,
Alekrem, ximpatzis, Azizi PoURaN24 DjBill noolis miketzav gkarad Openhaimer SV1EGD (κατά ιστορική σειρά)

Senious,Slapper για την βοήθειά τους
Acoul,nikpanGR, JB70, Sokrates αλλά και όσους γνώρισα μέσα από τον σύλλογο.
Ο κόμβος θα σταματήσει την λειτουργία του σε 2 μήνες από σήμερα 7/7/11, ώστε οι φίλοι που έχουμε link να προσαρμόσουν τις συνδέσεις τους.
Ο Slapper (ο γιός μου) θα αναλάβει αργότερα μέρος του κόμβου που θα μετακομίσει πλέον στο Κουκάκι (πίσω από τον λόφο του Φιλοπάππου)
εύχομαι στους γειτονικούς κόμβους καλή συνέχεια.

μπορείτε επίσης να σχολιάσετε στο site του κόμβου
http://www.noisyjohn.awmn, menu [ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ]

----------


## klarabel

Τελικά αυτό που ενοχλούσε περισσότερο τι ήταν ? Η αισθητική ή η μέτρηση της ακτινοβολίας ( ...που έβγαλε τι ακριβώς ?).

Αυτό όμως που έχει σημασία είναι ότι και η αισθητική είναι κάτι πολύ υποκειμενικό. Αυτό που για κάποιον είναι αντι-αισθητικό για κάποιον άλλον μπορεί να είναι υπέροχο.
Εξ' άλλου για τον κοινό νού η αισθητική ενός διατηρητέου επιρρεάζει και αφορά περισσότερο τον κάτοχο που την φέρει και πολύ λιγότερο οποιοδήποτε άλλο.
Μάλλον η κακοδαιμονία μας φταίει στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων.

Τι να πώ Γιάννη, κρίμα ειλικρινά.  ::

----------


## JB172

Κρίμα.

Εις το επανιδείν φίλε Γιάννη.

----------


## devilman

> Τελικά αυτό που ενοχλούσε περισσότερο τι ήταν ? Η αισθητική ή η μέτρηση της ακτινοβολίας ( ...που έβγαλε τι ακριβώς ?).
> 
> Αυτό όμως που έχει σημασία είναι ότι και η αισθητική είναι κάτι πολύ υποκειμενικό. Αυτό που για κάποιον είναι αντι-αισθητικό για κάποιον άλλον μπορεί να είναι υπέροχο.
> Εξ' άλλου για τον κοινό νού η αισθητική ενός διατηρητέου επιρρεάζει και αφορά περισσότερο τον κάτοχο που την φέρει και πολύ λιγότερο οποιοδήποτε άλλο.
> Μάλλον η κακοδαιμονία μας φταίει στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων.
> 
> Τι να πώ Γιάννη, κρίμα ειλικρινά.


η μέτρηση της ακτινοβολίας ( ...που έβγαλε τι ακριβώς ?).?????

----------


## NetTraptor

Ίσως έχω μια σειρά από χαζές ερωτήσεις. Αφού έχεις θέματα εδώ και καιρό (τα είχαμε πει και απο το τηλέφωνο νομίζω), για ποιο λόγο δεν έκανες λίγο πιο διακριτική την εγκατάσταση? Δεν έχει ύψος το κτήριο ή η περιοχή? Θεωρείς οτι θα εξακολουθούσε να ενοχλεί? Πόσο πολύ αξίζει να αναλωθεί κανείς σε προστριβές για να σηκώσει τελικά 9 λινκ αντί να ασχοληθεί με κάτι άλλο μέσα στο δίκτυο ή με άλλους συνAWMNιτες. Μήπως τελικά θα βοηθούσε αν κάποιος άλλος υποστήριζε το backbone με ένα "ξαλάφρωμα" ενώ παράλληλα να κρατούσες και εσύ 2-3 λινκ? Μήπως τελικά απλά βαρέθηκες? 

Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ένα μιγμα όλων των παραπάνω με λογικές δώσεις, δεν θα παράτεινε την λειτουργιά του κόμβου. Βγάζω έξω το τελευταίο. Για αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.

Τι να πω. Για ζυγίστε το λίγο. Λύσεις υπάρχουν θέλω να πιστεύω.

PS Θύμισε μου JB172 να σου σπάσω το κεφάλι την άλλη φορά που θα σε δω, διότι έτσι όπως έγραψες το τελευταίο μήνυμα πήγα και γύρισα 10 φορές.

----------


## NetTraptor

> η μέτρηση της ακτινοβολίας ( ...που έβγαλε τι ακριβώς ?).?????


Βλακείες θα έβγαλε. Ποιος πλήρωσε το παράβολο? Ήρθε το ΕΚΕΦΕ? Τι βρήκε? Κανένα κεραιοσύστημα κινητής 2 χιλιόμετρα πιο κάτω να βαράει σε overkill mode?
Ή μιλάς για την ΕΕΤΤ που έχει βαρεθεί να παίρνει κλήσεις για βλακείες. 

Και τα 2 συνεργία όπου και να έχουν πάει σε όποιο κόμβο και να έχουν πάει, δεν βρίσκουν τπτ. Βάλτε το μια και καλή στο μυαλό σας. Δεν κάνουμε τιποτε παράνομο και τίποτε επικίνδυνο... εκτός απο τις frankenstain κατασκευές.

----------


## devilman

> PS Θύμισε μου JB172 να σου σπάσω το κεφάλι την άλλη φορά που θα σε δω, διότι έτσι όπως έγραψες το τελευταίο μήνυμα πήγα και γύρισα 10 φορές.


LoL  ::

----------


## senius

NoisyJohn (#4462)....

noisy lexiko.jpg

Μάλιστα το λέει και το λεξικό επίσημα : Θορυβώδες, άτακτος, σαματατζής ...... όπως πάντα, όπως τον ξέρω. :: 

Έτυχε να έχω την εξαίρετη τύχη να γνωρίσω άτομα σαν τον Γιάννη και τον Στέλιο από το 2006 όπου ξεκίνησα τα b.b στο AWMN.

DSC00599.JPG DSC00600.JPG DSC00604.JPG

Έζησα την αποξήλωση του κόμβου Tzila (#9077) ( προσωπικά τον αποξήλωσα την 16/04/2011 με την συγκατάθεση και βοήθεια του Στέλιου) http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...ighlight=tzila .. και σήμερα μαθαίνω ότι ο NoisyJohn, κατεβάζει τον κόμβο του μετά από 6 χρόνια για τους λόγους που προαναφέρει πιο πάνω.

Θλίβομαι πάρα πολύ στο κατέβασμα των κόμβων τους. Ανθρώπους που έχω ζήσει, έχω φάει, έχω πιει κι εχω κάνει παρέα οικογενειακός, έχουμε κάνει ζωή και κατασκευές ατελείωτες πάνω στις ταράτσες τους, γενικά την έχουμε καταβρεί, και τέλος να έχουν αυτή την κατάληξη.

Στην απάντηση του Ιωσήφ, καλύπτομαι πλήρως και συμφωνώ μαζί του:



> Ίσως έχω μια σειρά από χαζές ερωτήσεις. Αφού έχεις θέματα εδώ και καιρό (τα είχαμε πει και απο το τηλέφωνο νομίζω), για ποιο λόγο δεν έκανες λίγο πιο διακριτική την εγκατάσταση? Δεν έχει ύψος το κτήριο ή η περιοχή? Θεωρείς οτι θα εξακολουθούσε να ενοχλεί? Πόσο πολύ αξίζει να αναλωθεί κανείς σε προστριβές για να σηκώσει τελικά 9 λινκ αντί να ασχοληθεί με κάτι άλλο μέσα στο δίκτυο ή με άλλους συνAWMNιτες. Μήπως τελικά θα βοηθούσε αν κάποιος άλλος υποστήριζε το backbone με ένα "ξαλάφρωμα" ενώ παράλληλα να κρατούσες και εσύ 2-3 λινκ? Μήπως τελικά απλά βαρέθηκες?
> Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ένα μιγμα όλων των παραπάνω με λογικές δώσεις, δεν θα παράτεινε την λειτουργιά του κόμβου. Βγάζω έξω το τελευταίο. Για αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.
> Τι να πω. Για ζυγίστε το λίγο. Λύσεις υπάρχουν θέλω να πιστεύω.





> Βλακείες θα έβγαλε. Ποιος πλήρωσε το παράβολο? Ήρθε το ΕΚΕΦΕ? Τι βρήκε? Κανένα κεραιοσύστημα κινητής 2 χιλιόμετρα πιο κάτω να βαράει σε overkill mode?
> Ή μιλάς για την ΕΕΤΤ που έχει βαρεθεί να παίρνει κλήσεις για βλακείες.
> 
> Και τα 2 συνεργία όπου και να έχουν πάει σε όποιο κόμβο και να έχουν πάει, δεν βρίσκουν τπτ. Βάλτε το μια και καλή στο μυαλό σας. Δεν κάνουμε τιποτε παράνομο και τίποτε επικίνδυνο... εκτός απο τις frankenstain κατασκευές.


Μάλιστα προσφάτως ένας b.b. κόμβος που εχει λινκ με τον NoisyJohn, πέρασε πολύ προσφάτως τα ίδια με εκβιασμούς, κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας, μεγάλη ακτινοβολία, μετά έβαλαν δικηγόρους κ.λ.π. και η Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ., έκανε το θαύμα της όπως πάντα και καθαρίσαμε. Είμαστε νόμιμοι κύριοι.

Δεν θα επιμείνω άλλο στην απόφαση του Γιάννη, πάντως θα παραβρίσκομαι μαζί του, πίνοντας καφέ στην μαγευτική ταράτσα με την μοναδική θέα οπου διαθέτει.....




> Ο κόμβος του noisyjohn σταματά σε λίγο καιρό την λειτουργία του.
> o κόμβος συμπλήρωσε 6 χρόνια λειτουργίας πλέον, και η κοινότητα του AWMN ήταν μία όμορφη εμπειρία.
> Ο κόμβος θα σταματήσει την λειτουργία του σε 2 μήνες από σήμερα 7/7/11, ώστε οι φίλοι που έχουμε link να προσαρμόσουν τις συνδέσεις τους.


Χθές ειδα τα b.b. bgp routes του κόμβου NoisyJohn
noisyjohn.jpg

Ήδη έγιναν ενέργειες και τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες με κόμβους όπου είχε διασύνδεση ο Γιάννης, για να γυρίσουν - κάποιος η κάποιοι κόμβοι, στους δύο γειτονικούς της περιοχής :

djbill scan for Openhaimer (#3990).jpg senius scan for Openhaimer (#3990).jpg

Να σαι καλά Γιάννη , περάσαμε καλά...!!! Εμείς ξέρεις .... Τα λέμε από κοντά μαν.!!!



Ενδιτ : 



> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαίτερα τους ....
> Senious,... JB70,


Όταν βρούμε τα user name τους, θα σε ειδοποιήσουμε προσωπικά, ακόμα τους ψάχνουμε στο search...!!!!

----------


## JB172

> PS Θύμισε μου JB172 να σου σπάσω το κεφάλι την άλλη φορά που θα σε δω, διότι έτσι όπως έγραψες το τελευταίο μήνυμα πήγα και γύρισα 10 φορές.


Ε*ις το επανιδείν:* Το *επανιδείν* είναι απαρέμφατο αορίστου του ρήματος *επανορώ* = επαναβλέπω. Από το ορώ έχουμε τη λέξη *όραση* (η αίσθηση της όρασης), τα επίθετα ορατός, αόρατος. Η φράση *εις το επανιδείν* είναι χαιρετισμός, τον οποίο απευθύνουμε σε κάποιον τη στιγμή που χωριζόμαστε απ' αυτόν και εκφράζει την ευχή για μελλοντική επανασυνάντηση. Έχει την ίδια σημασία με την αγγλική φράση “see you” ή τη γαλλική “au revoir”: π.χ. Χάρηκα που συναντηθήκαμε. Τώρα όμως πρέπει να φύγω. Άντε, γεια σου, και εις το επανιδείν.

P.S. Θυμίσου να φοράς κράνος όταν συναντηθούμε. LOL !

----------


## noisyjohn

Ζητώ συγνώμη από τον senius και τον JB172 για τα λάθος ονόματα.

@senius @JB172 εις το επανιδείν (για το κράνος θα δούμε!!)

δεν θα ήθελα να απαντήσω στα κείμενα, θα ήθελα πάντως αυτό το διάστημα να μείνω μόνος με τον εαυτό μου, γι' αυτό ΄άλλωστε
άφησα τους 2 μήνες περιθώριο.

----------


## noisyjohn

Ο κόμβος διακόπτει την λειτουργία του την επόμενη Κυριακή,
ευχομαι καλή συνέχεια στους γείτονες και σε όλους.
για καφέ και κουβεντούλα πάντα ανοικτός....

----------


## panxan

Γειά σου ρε Γιάνναρε
Είχα και γω την τύχη να ανέβω στην ταράτσα σου κανα δυο φορές!
Δεν θα ξεχάσω την πρώτη φορά που έψαχνα το σπίτι σου 
έχοντας το πιάτο δεμένο στο καλαθάκι του Transalp 
και ο κόσμος στις καφετέριες με κοιτάγε παράξενα!!!
Και είχα και το gkarad να με ζαλίζει 
"Πήγαινε να το στήσεις και να κεντράρεις"
"Γύρισε το πιάτο, πήγαινε να κεντράρεις?"!!!
για να μην σε ταλαιπωρούμε πάνω-κάτω στην ταράτσα!
Να 'σαι πάντα καλά. 
Σ ευχαριστούμε για την φιλοξενία
panxan - miketzav

----------


## senius

ΟΚ Γιάννη τα λέμε και σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα οσα μας έμαθες και μας έδωσες, Θα είσαι πάντα στην καρδιά μας. Άλλωστε εμείς δεν θα χαθούμε.

*Προς ενημέρωση :* Στήνουμε κόμβο δίπλα στον τον noisyjohn, τον Κόμβο misfits (#12704), θα μπορούσε να πάρει καποια λινκ του Γιάννη.
Στείλτε μου pm για να δούμε.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αλήθεια? Να ρίξετε ένα Lan και στον Noisy τότε. Σαν τυμβωρυχία πέρασε το παραπάνω lol

Κρίμα δεν το σώσαμε το μαγαζί.

----------


## klarabel

Αν και τάπαμε πρίν λίγες μέρες και στο τηλέφωνο, αν πω οτι δεν με στενοχωρεί σαν γεγονός θα ήταν αναληθές, ωστόσω η όποια απόφαση έχει ληφθεί όπως διαπιστώνω κατοπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως στο μεταξύ διάστημα και είναι σεβαστή.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι για να στηθεί αυτός ο κόμβος αυτός ήταν αποτέλεσμα μιας συνεχούς προσπάθειας σε βάθος χρόνου, και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά μας έφερε ταυτόχρονα και πιό κοντά σε κάποιες συναντήσεις και meetings του παλιού καλού καιρού. 

Φίλε Γιάννη να είσαι καλά και εμείς θα είμαστε κάπου εδώ τριγύρω. ::

----------


## noisyjohn

O κόμβος σταμάτησε σήμερα Κυριακή, 21:00
Να είμαστε καλά όλοι ...
καλή συνέχεια

----------

